# BLT - Benitec Biopharma



## britishcarfreak (10 December 2006)

I noticed these guys back at the end of November when there was a presentation from their CEO about Stem cell and T cell trials for AIDS cure.  That got my attention pretty quick combined with the ramp in share price.  The volume and daily trade quantity is tiny.  

Snippet from AEGIS research:

"BLT is a biotechnology research and development company, involved in developing therapeutics for serious diseases. BLT has developed a technology that uses DNA directed RNA interference (ddRNAi) to trigger the natural gene silencing process. The technology has potential application in the treatment of various diseases, including cancer, HIV, hepatitis C, autoimmune disorders. R&D and clinical operations are centred in California, USA."

Could this be one to set and forget?  i.e. sink a small parcel and forget about it for a while - could be a surprise...  I'm taking a punt on this one.

See the chart.  I've been trying to make sense of this but I'm only a beginner at analysing charts.


----------



## britishcarfreak (10 December 2006)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited - A cure for aids??*

The big run up around end of october was due to positive response to an announcement about turnaround and recovery.

The news snippet of the day was : 

_"Mr McMahon said this variation might be greater than 15 per 
cent, due primarily to the impact of:
        *  relocation of operations from US to Australia (July to Sep);
        *  significant staff reductions; and
        *  implementation of a low-cost operational model.
        "The company has communicated to the market the Benitec team 
recovery plan to build shareholder value, including a strengthening of 
our relationship with CSIRO, both the Promega Inc and Tacere 
Therapeutics deals and the investment support of Dr Chris Bremner in the 
last two months," he said.
        "The company is of the view that shareholders and the broader 
market can see the results of the implementation of the turnaround plan 
and that the company is on track to restore shareholder value."_
I know it's old news but am trying to help set the scene for those that haven't been watching this one.


----------



## britishcarfreak (28 December 2006)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Must be getting some media coverage somewhere or something - just hit 8.8c (14.3% for the day).


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Someone must have known about the release about 650k investment a few days  before release as the stock was pushing hard a few days prior.  Now that the news is out it's still moving.  Another 9.8% today taking it to 9c.  This is really interesting.  Volume is consistently small but movement is encouraging.


----------



## adobee (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Up 42% this morning on back of announcement of licencing technology to Pfizer.


----------



## dubiousinfo (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Up 175% now. Opies are up 500%.


----------



## Bullion (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Ummm.... when is this going to stop?

I have sat here watching it since 16c... thinking, I might give it a punt. Then waited to see how it went. Kept thinking, is it too late? is it too late?   


Wow.... now it just hit 30c....  



32.5c.....  


37c....


----------



## dubiousinfo (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Someone hit the stop button, my nose is starting to bleed!   :


----------



## Bullion (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

46c.... dhstdh wtrh ewgeryhwer


----------



## Bullion (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Ahhhh... there's the stop button


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

still looks alright as a technical investment


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

At one point BLTO were up 1328.57% TODAY!  


Thats an amazing return for one day, or 1 year, heck even 10yrs

I hope British Car Freak held a few opies and sold and is now already at the Lambo dealership lol,

I have never really looked into Bio-meds but think they are the next boom waiting to happen, as the world gets richer, we all want to live longer and just as 3Billion Chinese/Indian/Asian people are consuming every commodity imaginable I reckon soon they'll want every type of medicine imaginable to help them live long healthy lives,

Can anyone please give a detailed fundamental analysis on this company, ie why todays ann caused such a stir


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> At one point BLTO were up 1328.57% TODAY!
> 
> 
> Thats an amazing return for one day, or 1 year, heck even 10yrs
> ...




could well be another biotech boom soon, but if your into technical investing (short term / day trading) this has good potential, when it hits the media tomorrow it will gain futher support and 50 cps would be on the cards


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> could well be another biotech boom soon, but if your into technical investing (short term / day trading) this has good potential, when it hits the media tomorrow it will gain futher support and 50 cps would be on the cards



MB, again, please stop quoting price targets with no substance. Thanks, kennas


----------



## adobee (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

What are the thoughts on the effect when actual financial details are released. Are they just ramping up a small deal?


----------



## hitmanlam (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

All i can say is OUCH to the guy that bought it at 0.48.


----------



## Snakey (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				hitmanlam said:
			
		

> All i can say is OUCH to the guy that bought it at 0.48.



pigs get slaughtered ...thats life..


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> pigs get slaughtered ...thats life..




what would you do if you were him?

hold or sell while u can?


----------



## constable (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				hitmanlam said:
			
		

> All i can say is OUCH to the guy that bought it at 0.48.



I bet he wished he had bought some Bacon Lettuce Tomatoe instead, rather than taking a Big Loss Today !


----------



## SevenFX (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Nobody makes money if someone doesn't lose money.

SAD  but TRUE.


----------



## aobed (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I wonder what the sp will settle at this evening.  I'm curious about some analysis as to whether the price hike was warranted.


----------



## Snakey (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> what would you do if you were him?
> 
> hold or sell while u can?



he had all morning to buy ....only an idiot would buy at those percentages.
if i was that idiot i would wait and try to sell on top of the next bounce. to minimize the loss. thats daily cycles not 5 min cycles


----------



## Caliente (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

In referral to Aobed, my sentiments exactly. Have been following this stock with some interest.

Todays announcement, as if the SP didn't make it obvious already is VERY significant.

Pfizer has a significant in house R&D division and only purchases externally, when the product has been proven out of the testbed level.

The last example I can recall when I spoke to a Pfizer rep was of the H. Pylori test originally designed by Barry Marshall and Professor Warrens team.

edit - as for that "idiot", as long as we're speculating > I think he could do a lot worse than hold on. This licensing is only at its infancy stages.


----------



## hitmanlam (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Nobody makes money if someone doesn't lose money.
> 
> SAD  but TRUE.




Thats so true tekmann.  You only make money cause someone else is willing to buy it at a higher price.  The guy that sold it at 0.48 would be laughing.
One profits at another guys expense.

The 2 main reasons why the share market has gone up in recent year is cause companies are making profit but more importantly, there is more money circulation around from superfunds (increase buyer demand).


----------



## richdad (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

well its on its way back up,anyone actually holding this?


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

this stock is being manipulated,

read some of the hot copper posts

fake bids in and out

i sold out and cut my losses


----------



## Snakey (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				richdad said:
			
		

> well its on its way back up,anyone actually holding this?



good luck trading 5 min cycles
ill stick with daily


----------



## SevenFX (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> this stock is being manipulated,
> 
> read some of the hot copper posts
> 
> ...




Expect Every stock to be minipulated over time, and you'll be ready then...

Nothing new in this game...

Petrol, Food, Gold Is 2.... we just don't see it as well as we see here.

EDIT: Why would you need to go to HC, as some people beleive thats where most minipulation happens.. eg cdu.


----------



## Snakey (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> this stock is being manipulated,
> 
> read some of the hot copper posts
> 
> ...



sorry mb didnt mean to call you an idiot
remember mb patience and self discipline in the key 
i have not traded this yet


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> sorry mb didnt mean to call you an idiot
> remember mb patience and self discipline in the key
> i have not traded this yet




you're cool snakey,

i think the emotions got the better off me on this one when i saw it going up and up, 


don't let emotions get the better of you


----------



## Snakey (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> you're cool snakey,
> 
> i think the emotions got the better off me on this one when i saw it going up and up,
> 
> ...




remember mb.... it wasnt a waste of money if you learnt something from it
and it will only make you a better trader.  
it was just an expensive lesson
and a hard lesson is a good lesson


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> remember mb.... it wasnt a waist of money if learnt something from it
> and it will only make you a better trader.
> it was just an expensive lesson
> and a hard lesson is a good lesson




i think i'll stick to my short term and long term trades rather than trying to make a quick buck day trading lol


stuffed up on all of em which were hyped: URL, BLT, GDN, CDU 
far out


----------



## dhukka (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Whilst the news is obviously positive by bringing Pfizer on board the announcement is disappointing in it's lack of detail. All it says is that revenues will flow to Benitec, how much and when are what we need to know to make an informed assessment of the company's value. Anyone who follows biotech's know they are notorious for making announcements sounding bigger than they actually are - Deborah Rathjen of Bionomics (BNO) and formerly of Peptech (PTD) I think is the undisputed master of this. Although you have to give her her dues for where she took Peptech. 

Biotechs feel they have to make announcements more important than they are to keep people interested during the long lead times between R&D and commercialization and the fact that during that time very few of their announcements actually involve any mention of revenue or profits. 

BLT are moving to a "lower cost business model and seeking co-licensing agreements" which basically means they don't have the money to go it alone. They also need to raise capital so now might be a good time. Current price $0.29 cents, impossible to tell if this is anywhere near fair value but since when do biotechs trade on anything close to fair value?


----------



## SevenFX (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> i think i'll stick to my short term and long term trades rather than trying to make a quick buck day trading lol
> 
> 
> stuffed up on all of em which were hyped: URL, BLT, GDN, CDU
> far out




You may be better suited to mid to long term investments.

Also don't let your past trades affect your future trades.

Knowledge is Power, Applied Knowledge is Powerful.


----------



## krisbarry (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I made about $2,600 today on this one, I am happy with that result for a days work.  Continued trading in and out.  I still hold a parcel.

Don't be suprised if BLT runs for a few days.

The hype will hit the weekend papers etc.

May even get a few people spraying their morning coffee all over the walls when they read about it.

The big question is how much is this worth?


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I made about $2,600 today on this one, I am happy with that result for a days work.  Continued trading in and out.  I still hold a parcel.
> 
> Don't be suprised if BLT runs for a few days.
> 
> ...



Good points.

The analysis might tell us it's worth $0.10.......and those punters who were buying in the 0.40s will be on the street........

On the other hand it could be $10.00..........

You'd think the announcement could have provided some guidance to the value of this decision.    

Today was day trading with absolutley no foundation for the subsequent price rise IMO. For those that lost money a valuable lesson perhaps. 

I hope I'm wrong and ASF members still holding have a year maker on their hands (on 5 Jan!)


----------



## kransky (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

i think getting in at .29 may have been a good gamble.. but i didnt take the plunge.. not enough spare cash lying around 

will be interesting monday


----------



## krisbarry (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Its all confidental I guess, but i am sure it will leak out to the papers within days.

What we are looking at here is a global drug company using a DNA supression technology to switch off bad DNA codes, via the use of drugs.

Of course it will only work while taking the medications, hence the drug companies like that.

How many health conditions could this technology turn off...that is the big question.


----------



## reece55 (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

SevenFX
Not entirely true .... as long as the share price climbs up, everyone could be winning..... that is the beauty of the stock market..... Its a giant game of hot potato until someone gets burnt

But still, at 46 cents from 9 cents you would have thought that intra day the thing would retrace back.........

Watch this one Monday.....

Interesting that the financial implications of the deal were not announced....


----------



## krisbarry (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Who remebers PNO, when it went from 1 cent to 13 cents over a 3 day period...I do.

I bought in on the close of the first day, after it had gone up over 100%, then sold on the next day, making 250% profit, then the next day it ran again.

All up in 3 days it went up 1300%.

Thats what bio-techs do they run...who knows where this will end up!

Because there are no financials to back the claim its a safe bet that it will keep on running, which way up/down, till someone leaks financials.

OK so it went up 400% in intra-day trading and ended up closing at 229%.

Still more to come monday...I hold, but a smaller parcel as I have locked in some profits


----------



## pacer (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Dhukka.....good points.....I wonder if SLA and BLT shouldn't merge and kill the markets.......I like both of these......but SLA has the results and will begin production soon.

Damn I diddn't mean to RAMP/mention SLA as I'm trying to get more at a lower price......


----------



## krisbarry (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I would like to add some extra information:

This is only a research licence that Pzfizer have bought at this stage, if the research goes well they may decide to go further and buy a licence, which would mean significant profits to BLT.

BLT is also about to capital raise, according to "Boardroom Radio" interview launched today.

That said BLT is in an awesome position to call the shots!

I am not going to speculate on share prices, but we may be talking millions here, possibly even into the billions over the longer term.

(Pzfizer is one of the biggest drug compaines in the world, so we are not talking about chicken feed).

A 229% share prise rise today and massive trading activity is a sure sign of what might be ahead


----------



## semtar (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				hitmanlam said:
			
		

> All i can say is OUCH to the guy that bought it at 0.48.



No way OUCH at .48,ever heard of expotential growth.I've held since .028 and wouldn't consider selling for less than $5.00.Congrat's to all holders


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Freak by name - freak by nature ???  I'm freaking out right now.

I'm on holiday - just got back to motel and logged in on laptop - Jesus!

To those that asked - yes I'm holding - have 140,000 of them at 8.9c average entry.  from $10k-$40k today   

I'm taking a drive along the great ocean road on Monday.  Starting to think I should sit in the motel instead and watch the action.

I had a big hunch something was going on as there was some significant movement over the previous 4-5 days.

This is the biggest movement I've ever had in trading and am really unsure now as to what to do.  This has taken my whole portfolio from $40k to $75k and I'd love to close out but this looks like it could go harder again.  Anyone have any thoughts on a strategy??


----------



## Morgan (6 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

BCF:
At the risk of pointing out the obvious, a few strategies might be:

1) Sell $10,000 worth at the open (your intial investment) and let the rest   
    free run
2) Let them all run and accept whatever happens
3) Set up a series of staggered stop losses (parachutes) should things go 
    wrong
4) Set up a series of staggered sells to catch any "excited overbuying"

Have fun


----------



## dhukka (6 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Dhukka.....good points.....I wonder if SLA and BLT shouldn't merge and kill the markets.......I like both of these......but SLA has the results and will begin production soon.
> 
> Damn I diddn't mean to RAMP/mention SLA as I'm trying to get more at a lower price......




Pacer I was under the impression that there was to be more data re: the Swinburne trials coming out in Dec for SLA?


----------



## dhukka (6 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I am not going to speculate on share prices,



OK



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> A 229% share prise rise today and massive trading activity is a sure sign of what might be ahead



What do you call this then?

You have to ask yourself if the revenues are significant from this deal why not announce them? Confidentiality perhaps? Obviously if BLT are going to go ahead and raise capital the revenues can't be that significant at least not significant enough to fund their operations. Since April 2006 BLT effectively cut $7m in costs out of their business structure so it would be interesting to get a comment on whether they expect to be close to break even or posting a profit in FY07 or FY08. They already have similar deals with Merck and Prgoen generating a small amount of revenue. 

At the moment it seems you're still paying for potential earnings and not money in the bank. However having names like Pfizer, Merck and Progen are all solid endorsements of BLT's technology and is going to make it a lot easier to raise capital. On balance BLT has to be one of the most promising biotechs in Australia. Congrats to all those who have hung in there and made some good profits.


----------



## moses (8 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

And how promising?

This 5 yr chart puts Friday's price rise into perspective. Nice potential if history can repeat itself, fair value or not. Mind you, the old HIV doesn't seem so scary today compared to 3 yrs ago, which might defuse the speculator rocket somewhat.

Lets just hope it crashes on Monday so we can all buy some for 5c, then it shoots up back over a dollar on Tuesday and...and...(dream on Moses!!   )

Also...

http://www.benitec.com/PRDownloads/merck-deal.pdf


----------



## krisbarry (8 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> And how promising?
> 
> Lets just hope it crashes on Monday so we can all buy some for 5c, then it shoots up back over a dollar on Tuesday




Think you have got your days the wrong way round  

I am expecting quite an open this morning


----------



## Snakey (8 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Think you have got your days the wrong way round
> 
> I am expecting quite an open this morning



forget about stopping the clock you need to wind it back


----------



## krisbarry (9 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Just turned bullish...purged sell orders now mean more buyers than sellers.


----------



## vida (9 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yea you missed a good punt, and I missed a good profit !! Have held the stock for a while and did not sell yet... still in profit but should I keep holding or sell tomorrow?  How does one decide?  I was going to keep it for a year or so until it spiked so fast and then its hard to break with the original plan.. so didn't.  Will see how it goes, up and down I guess for a while....



			
				Bullion said:
			
		

> Ummm.... when is this going to stop?
> 
> I have sat here watching it since 16c... thinking, I might give it a punt. Then waited to see how it went. Kept thinking, is it too late? is it too late?
> 
> ...


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> SevenFX
> Not entirely true .... as long as the share price climbs up, everyone could be winning.....




Hi There Reece,

I have to disagree with you disagreeing with me.   

I haven't yet seen a share climb indefinetly, but would love to find one so I can put plenty of money on it, go away on holidays and come back gauranteed richer still.

Seriuosly though for every rise (price action) there is a fall (price reaction) which generally occurs whether your view is macro or micro.

Even for a share where there is no price reaction intraday for a number of days, there will be units of time that have to pass (where share trends sideways or down) b4 share rises again.

Price reaction, retracements is usally where someone looses money or profit, hence where someelse buys oppurtunity. IMO

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## richdad (10 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

blt is back on the rise fast


----------



## vida (10 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				richdad said:
			
		

> blt is back on the rise fast




Not so fast today, but its doing ok.  I will keep my little holding and see it all unfolding over the next days weeks months and happy it will make me.


----------



## krisbarry (10 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Theraputic Phase I clinical trials start soon in L.A. for the HIV virus.


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Negligible volume on this stock now.  Back to how it was before the release.  Although before the release there were consistently only about 10 sellers - now there's 101!

I wonder how many people are holding and waiting out for the HIV test results??  With people tiring of the stock if they were hoping for a return to 29.5c I think it could well slowly drop off quite a lot over the next few months - say down to 13-15c - that would probably be a good time to get in.

Shame!  I'm planning on buying a new car and could have done with cashing in those shares at 29.5c    

I'm holding - for the immediate future - probably 6 months or so to see where it can go.

Anyone else still holding and care to comment on their forecasts for direction over the next few weeks?


----------



## vida (12 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I am holding indefinitely. I wish, of course, I had sold when stock was over .40cents but I saw it happen and went out to lunch ;-)) then it was all over when I returned, although 29c to 30c also would have made & good sell.

As you are, I am trusting they will do much better in the future.  I have had similar experience with CMP.  I bought at .70 cents, then as they went downhill I simply accumulated whenever they went lower. Now they are up again and I am now showing 100% profit on CMP holding. 

I always remember Warren Buffet's advice. If you think a company is worth investing in, then invest and do not sell, just accumulate at bargain prices when possible.  

Of course, Mr Buffet was not a day trader and neither do I intend to be.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Negligible volume on this stock now.  Back to how it was before the release.  Although before the release there were consistently only about 10 sellers - now there's 101!
> 
> I wonder how many people are holding and waiting out for the HIV test results??  With people tiring of the stock if they were hoping for a return to 29.5c I think it could well slowly drop off quite a lot over the next few months - say down to 13-15c - that would probably be a good time to get in.
> 
> ...


----------



## krisbarry (13 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Trading in a very tight range now, which way will it go?

Consolidation appears to have finished, volume has also decreased.

Hopefully she goes up!


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

That formation is really similar to what I first posted when I found them in Nov.  I'm still holding - in fact I topped up at 19c.  Should have waited until today but.,...\

On Sharescene there's a theory that a takeover offer could be put forward very soon.  Based on an observation that a significant holder should have emerged out of last weeks craziness.

I'm gambling on my gains and accumulating when I can.  If these guys get it together the current share price will be seen as a bargain in the near future.  

Do your own research.


----------



## krisbarry (15 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Buying up just before close indicates to me that the sell off is finally over.

Are we looking at a rise in volume over coming days?


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I agree with you.  The potential of this stock is enormous.  I'd like to think that the dust has settled and we've got a good support at 18.5-19c.  Anything below that is a good buy in my opinion.


----------



## krisbarry (16 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Large volume increase today, more buyers than sellers and an increase in share price.

Glad the selling is over


----------



## Ken (18 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

i took the profits from SOM and put it into BLT

on at 20.5 cents today.

giving there 12 months regardless


----------



## vida (18 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Where do you think they will be in 12 months?  Am interested in your opinion even though purely speculation, as I have bought smallish holding and held since .07cents and have no intention of selling in short to medium term.. its just too confusing to try to catch the best time in the market, so I am keeping for long term .... far flung future is where i am looking, hopefully BLT will be on more solid ground then with good profits and stable share price




			
				Ken said:
			
		

> i took the profits from SOM and put it into BLT
> 
> on at 20.5 cents today.
> 
> giving there 12 months regardless


----------



## britishcarfreak (18 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yeah. I feel the same.  My holding has fluctuated from $11k-65k-40k-30k all within 2 weeks.  Freaking me out.  If I were jumping in and out here I'd have a fortune but I'm usually at a business meeting and get an alert on my PDA and grin quietly etc...  I've been holding through all this because it's volatile and I don't want to miss the next big run.  I am prepared to watch it go down as I feel very confident that there's a lot more to come.

On other forums there are rumours of takeovers pending, queries about who the major holders are, apparently there is/was an ASX investigation over inappropriate release protocols (i.e. lack of proper trading halt), the selling down by Pratt is interesting, people say whitton is buying back in....  There's a lot going on and anything could come out as a release and push this back to that intra day high of 48c or more.

My plans for my holding are changing a little.  I want to pull out some gains + my original capital so I can then forget about what's left in there.  BUT - I genuinely feel that this has got such massive potential.  

They hold 60 odd patents in 19 or so patent families.  They have trials happening.  They have research deals.  Their new management seem really slick.  If this all works out for them they could be the key to the next 20-30 years of advances in medicine.  If you think big picture then you can understand why others on other forums are saying wait 'til 2010 and this stock could justifiably be $10 based on the IP position and its unique licensing ability.  Apparently even though others are doing research using same/similar technology to BLT they would have to pay BLT for licence to commercialise anything in this space as BLT hold so many patents.

There's so much hinging on these trials though.  Creating healthy white cells in mice is great BUT they have to get some genuine human trials before we can actually get really excited.  Now reading from all their reports etc. the human trials are happening within weeks but may take 3 months - others in the know in the industry say it could be 12 months 'til something tangible is learnt from the trials.

If you believe that they have a good shot with their trials then this is a monster stock and you'd be nuts to sell anything.  You'd probably be accumulating like I have.  But I think no matter how confident we are that this could be crazy (valuable) you have to come back to the real world and protect yourself.  Hence I've got a sell in at the moment for 30% of my stock at 26c just to pull out the original capital and some gains if we have another nice movement.

If you go off the chart and say that this last 10 days or so is an exact copy of the previous run then I'd say there's a very high probability that it's going to track back to 12-15c and stay there for weeks until something else gets announced.  If that happens I'll top up big time.

You asked what I thought - that's it really.  Do your own research though.


----------



## britishcarfreak (18 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Oh--- the other thing to consider is if they do get taken over by someone then their value will never be realised as they won't grow - they'll just get sucked into a global corporation and the IP won't give us a unique value.  We'll lose out.  If there is a takeover attempt perhaps we'd see a nice offer to part with our shares.  Some say 50c would be reasonable but really who knows?  It would be sad not to see BLT reach its potential but a takeover would still in my opinion stir up enough interest that we'd get another run out of the stock.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (19 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

This is looking interesting. SP has crossed over the short term down trend and is just above the short term up trend.  Current vol isn't showing anything but could have a nice move tomorrow for a day trade if some volume comes in.
p.s. this is a 30min chart


----------



## Ken (23 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

BLT 

now looks a game of patience.

can you hold your nerve, thats the question?


----------



## britishcarfreak (25 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Looks like really solid consolidation at 20c.  

I've continued to accumulate at this price.  Anyone else building up supplies?


----------



## Ken (26 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

i still see it as a bit of a gamble still....


----------



## Ken (26 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

i still see it as a bit of a gamble still....


----------



## britishcarfreak (28 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The HIV Lymphoma trials are expected to start really soon.  If you're not in this stock when that happens you could be very sorry.  I'm expecting the market to react well to the imminent announcement.


----------



## britishcarfreak (28 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Also, I know I could be kidding myself but I'd like to think this is what is about to happen with this stock -- see wedge break out formation possibility.


----------



## Ken (28 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

britishcarfreak

i hope you are right...


----------



## bigdog (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

ASX Ann today

Any guesses what ANN will be?

30-01-2007 04:06 PM  BLT  Trading Halt  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00688535

TRADING HALT
The securities of Benitec Limited (the “Company”) will be placed in pre-open at the request of the Company, pending the release of an announcement by the Company.

Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in pre-open until the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Thursday, 1 February 2007 or when the announcement is released to the market.


----------



## powerkoala (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX Ann today
> 
> Any guesses what ANN will be?
> 
> ...





dunno, takeover perhaps ??
placement ??


----------



## Ken (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

We are just guessing...

I can't see it moving the price up knowing my luck.

I still hold.


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

*I have a massive exposure to this and I really don't want to think negative... but here we go..*

Patent issues revealed in U.S.  Perhaps BLT will reveal this but my understanding is that the patent issues were still being challenged - not fully handed down as a decision.

*With my positive thinking hat on:*

takeover efforts could be revealed.

I was expecting an announcement to confirm start date for HIV lymphoma trials.  I wasn't expecting anything else to happen until after General Meeting.


----------



## krisbarry (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Sorry mate but I am going to be negative and say: *capital raising for sure!*

Heavy negative trading today suggests this.

Also note on Boardroom radio BLT noted that capital raising was due and would soon be announced.

There is a reason why BLT retraced so heavily and has not returned to higher levels.

Another capital raising of 45 million shares at 2.1 cents to raise $1 million is being voted on in the next EGM.


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Interesting.  I knew there was a vote regarding paying out the Bremners deal.  I didn't think capital raising was likely to happen at 2c though.  How do you arrive at that figure?


----------



## krisbarry (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Page 2 of the GM notes says Resolution: up to 45 million shares at 2.1 cents to Chris Bremner.

But I suspect a 2nd capital raising is on its way.


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

*Page 2 of the GM notes says Resolution: up to 45 million shares at 2.1 cents to Chris Bremner*

Yes that's what I meant.  That is old news though.  Holders knew that was part of the deal and now I guess we're hoping it can be overruled at the GM.  I don't see that as capital raising but more of a resolution of a deal resulting in previous capital raising.

I thought you meant that additional capital raising would occur to support trials and commercialisation and that this would go to shareholders as a formal offer.  I read somewhere that that was expected.  I just thought that when that happened it would be closer to current share price. i.e. not 2c.


----------



## Ken (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Capital raising is a safe guess.

We will wait and see.

I think it will be negative also, having said that there may be a reason the share price hit 48 cents.

All guess work at this stage.

Anyone got an 8 ball?


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I have an 8 ball.  Not much use though.


----------



## krisbarry (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> *Page 2 of the GM notes says Resolution: up to 45 million shares at 2.1 cents to Chris Bremner*
> 
> Yes that's what I meant.  That is old news though.  Holders knew that was part of the deal and now I guess we're hoping it can be overruled at the GM.  I don't see that as capital raising but more of a resolution of a deal resulting in previous capital raising.
> 
> I thought you meant that additional capital raising would occur to support trials and commercialisation and that this would go to shareholders as a formal offer.  I read somewhere that that was expected.  I just thought that when that happened it would be closer to current share price. i.e. not 2c.




Resolutions almost always get voted in, so you can count on 45 million extra shares.

Then the 2nd capital raising will be at an average share price over 5 trading days. so I suspect it will be between 16-20 cents.

It is well noted that capital raising is on the way according to the CEO.


----------



## vida (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

IS THIS NEW NEWS OR OLD NEWS? see below, dated 22 jan 07



> Integrated DNA Technologies Protects Product Offerings with Promega License for ddRNAi
> 
> CORALVILLE, Iowa, Jan 22 /BSNewswire/ -- Integrated DNA Technologies, Inc.
> (IDT) announced today that it has signed a license agreement with Promega
> ...






> JAN. 22, 2007
> QUEENSLAND, Australia -- Benitec Ltd. , the first company to demonstrate RNA interference (RNAi) in human cells, announced today the grant Of 27 core technology patents in the United States and the United Kingdom and China.
> 
> These patents, with priority dating to 1996, describe a revolutionary method for silencing any gene in any cell using DNA directed RNA interference (ddRNAi). U.S. Patent 6,583,069 is entitled "Genetic constructs for laying or repressing the expression of a target gene" and U.K. Patent 236753282 is entitled "Control of RNA expression." Both patents contain world first claims that describe the effect of RNAi in human cells and the DNA constructs which trigger RNAi. The patents were jointly granted to Benitec and The State of Queensland, Australia and Benitec holds exclusive worldwide rights to both patents under a partnership agreement with The State of Queensland.
> ...






> GREAT BENITEC NEWS!  (Not rated)      22-Jan-07 06:19 pm     Sigma-Aldrich And Benitec Grant Pfizer Non-Exclusive Worldwide License to Use ddRNAi in Research Programs
> ST. LOUIS, Jan. 22 /PRSpewswire-LastCall/ -- Sigma-Aldrich , a leading $5.7 billion Life Science and High Technology company, announced that it has granted Pfizer a worldwide exclusive research license to utilize DNA-directed RNAi (ddRNAi) technology. Applications of the ddRNAi technology for research activities have been licensed exclusively by Sigma- Aldrich from Benitec Limited of Australia, the leader in RNAi technology. This research license provides Pfizer with freedom to use ddRNAi in undertaking research activities throughout its global operations. Financial details include a $10 million per month royality to Benitec.
> Shat Yousef, President of the Sigma-Aldrich Research Biotechnology business unit, said, "ddRNAi has important research applications and tremendous future potential for therapeutic development. Following our research collaboration with The RNAi Consortium licenses to key RNAi intellectual property, Benitec has an intellectual property portfolio in RNAi that positions us well for a comprehensive out-licensing program as well as market leadership in RNAi research reagents."
> The use of ddRNAi to develop therapeutics is recognized as having a number of critical advantages available over alternative RNAi and other gene silencing technologies. These include the wide range of technologies to deliver the ddRNAi molecules into the target cell; the critical ability to simultaneously disable multiple genes in order to attack mutating viral diseases and cancers; the ability to silence genes in whole organisms; and the ability to control the expression and timing of gene silencing, particularly important to the development of drugs for the pharmaceutical industry.
> Sigma-Aldrich is the worldwide exclusive licensee in the human field of ddRNAi technology, excluding the development of ddRNAi as a human therapeutic, of patents owned or co-owned by Benitec and Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization (CSIRO) of Australia. With CSIRO, Benitec holds the only issued patents in the U.S. and UK covering RNAi in mammalian cells, currently seven issued patents in five jurisdictions, including the U.S., UK and Australia. Another 65 other RNAi-based patent applications are in advanced stages of prosecution in 14 other jurisdictions.


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Even if it is capital raising at say 17-18c there's so much potential for hype with HIV Lymphoma trials etc. that this could keep some solid movements up even with an SPP.


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Chris Bremner should not be allowed such cheap shares. Its unethical at this point, are they in escrow after allocation to him and for how long?  I voted against it but that really means nothing of course. I don't know why I bother voting as a shareholder when the opportunity arises cause the Board can do what it likes, even when the voting goes against it, and it usually does not it appears.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

_*Benitec Patent Reexamination Update*
31 January 2007, Melbourne, Australia: The Directors of Benitec Ltd announced today that they received late yesterday communication from the US Patent and Trademarks Office (USPTO) re the ongoing patent re-examination of gene silencing patent 6573099 (re-examination control no. 90/007,247).
The notification is a non final rejection of some of the claims of this patent and is part of the re-examination process.
As previously announced, this patent re-examination is the result of a third party reexamination request dated October 2004 and is related to ongoing litigation with Nucleonics Inc.
Benitec and CSIRO have two months to respond to the issues raised in this communication and will be vigorously defending the claims of this patent.
“This outcome is not the final position. Our preliminary review of the notification indicates a number of matters we will be taking up with the USPTO, including matters of fact, interpretation and legal issues. We will be working diligently with CSIRO and our patent attorneys in that regard,” said Benitec CEO, Sue MacLeman.
A full copy of the notification can be found on the USPTO website under re-examination control no. 90/007,247 or from the Company._

*My first guess was right.  Patent issues.  Only one out of nineteen patent families though.  Still - guaranteed market will react badly.*


----------



## krisbarry (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yes it was written in the share price yesterday.  Somehow, somebody always knows a day or two before a bad announcement.


----------



## bigt (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

One of 19 patents maybe, but is this the patent related to the recent Pfizer ann? It appears it is related to Benitecs gene silencing work, which the Pfizer license is also related to. BCF, what do you think?


----------



## marklar (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Price took a dive bigtime!  I thought I set my stop pretty low and it's just been hit.  Am having problems accessing NOLT at the moment to see what's going on.

m.


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

just another opportunity to buy more Benitec at low price. I am not selling out, just waiting. Its not the end of the world, and they will work it out successfully just as they did all the other patent issues.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I don't have the details at hand but as posted by enumerate on another forum:

"Even if the Graham '099 is overturned - that is 1 patent family out of 19 ... Benitec remains with significant IP. Benitec also has license rights to other patent families."


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

THE MARKET ALWAYS SEEMS TO  OVER REACT THEN STABIILIZE WHEN PANIC IS OVER AND SANITY RETURNS - I believe there is nothing to worry about unless one is a day trader - ouch




			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I don't have the details at hand but as posted by enumerate on another forum:
> 
> "Even if the Graham '099 is overturned - that is 1 patent family out of 19 ... Benitec remains with significant IP. Benitec also has license rights to other patent families."


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Agreed.  I'm not overly worried - just annoyed that I didn't want to sell down and buy back.  I expected the patent announcement as I knew about it days ago.  Silly of me not to realise downward trend of last few days was a reaction to that knowledge.  I forgot that BLT always seems to move 10% or so in a direction prior to an announcement.  Seems there's always somebody else that knows what's going on before the real announcement.

I'm staying in... trying to buy more at 13c.


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

why didn't you let us know about the pending announcement if you knew of it, before trading halt?   everyone knew it seems except me, oh well - Same as you, i am a bit regrettful I didn't sell when it was spiking, but that's always the way with the market.  we cannot see ahead and only retrospectively can we know what we would really wanted to do ;-)    
I am in it for long term anyway, don't have the balls to trade on volatility and pending announcements - its a losing way to invest I believe in the long run.  I like to invest and then let it all happen in its own good time.


----------



## sydneysider (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> just another opportunity to buy more Benitec at low price. I am not selling out, just waiting. Its not the end of the world, and they will work it out successfully just as they did all the other patent issues.




Patent issues/rejections at the US patent office will require deep pockets to overcome or challenge. BLT does not have the funds to fight thru these issues nor the inordinate amount of time that it will take. The lousy action in the share price vs. the "glowing" presentation by BLT on their website were somewhat discordant. The fact that they did not make this stuff known at their recent shareholders meeting AND the issue of zillions of shares at a few cents is now explainable in hindsight. IF u do not understand biotechs then stay away from them.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought CSIRO were handling their patent issues for them.  This raises the question of how is that funded?  And, how hard will they go to fight for it?

There is speculation that this patent family dispute could lead to loss of the Graham patent and this could be pretty bad for deals - although not the end of the world.

Anyone following the stock already should have known that this stuff was still in question - I certainly knew - that's why I didn't jump to post anything about it a few days ago - and that's why I continued to hold.


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I looked up the USPTO website and it seems that the Firstnamed Inventor on this patent is CSIRO, ACT. So it is possible they will be financing the challenge to the patent.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought CSIRO were handling their patent issues for them.  This raises the question of how is that funded?  And, how hard will they go to fight for it?
> 
> There is speculation that this patent family dispute could lead to loss of the Graham patent and this could be pretty bad for deals - although not the end of the world.
> 
> Anyone following the stock already should have known that this stuff was still in question - I certainly knew - that's why I didn't jump to post anything about it a few days ago - and that's why I continued to hold.


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I have a small holding that i bought at 20.5 cents.

Where will support lie for BLT?

Is the stock finished are we heading back to 2 cents...  or has there been to much progress for that?

I want to get more, but dont know what price to get them at.

Are we going sub tens again?


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Wow Ken you ask potent questions and whose opinion is worth anything?  I have a relatively inexpensive holding I bought at .07 cents and am just intending to hold it for long term. I think the company has big potential, CSIRO and Pfizer etc  think so and they would know. These dips are common to the share market on speculative stocks when some iffy news is announced which should be ignored.  I doubt share price will return to .02cents but one never knows, stranger things have happened. If it does I will buy a lot more at that price. We just wait & see and patience is a virtue in the sharemarket.  

I hold CMP and bought some at .70cents a few years ago, and as it fell I just kept buying more, until it fell to .06 cents then I increased my buying, and now its up to around 20 cents lately and I am in a pretty good profit zone. So patience does win out and if I think its a good company I simply stick to it. That's my strategy anyway.



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> I have a small holding that i bought at 20.5 cents.
> 
> Where will support lie for BLT?
> 
> ...


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I'd say 6.5c tentatively as a possible support if it gets below 10c BUT so many people will be feeling burnt right now that I don't think there's a support anywhere.  Your guess is as good as mine.  My average buy price is now 12.7c and I'm feeling mildly safe.

The biggest question at the moment is when will the HIV lymphoma tests commence?  Some news in this space would send the SP back to or above 20c no trouble I reckon.  I'm holding 'til that gets announced.  

I'll vomit if the SP goes much below 10c.


----------



## marklar (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I'll vomit if the SP goes much below 10c.



It's called a stop-loss for a reason, I figured a ~40% drop in share price was enough to cut & run.  I didn't have much skin in the game, so my loss wasn't particularly painful, I'll put it down to "education" and move on.

m.


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I wrote an email to Benitec (see below) asking a few questions. The CEO phoned me and told me that the particular patent in issue is a very important and enabling patent, although they have 60 patents running across 19 jurisdictions.  This one is essential to Benitec's success.  She said that they have access to CSIRO's legal team which is Blake Dawson Waldron and they have a tremendous IP team which are working hard to get the patent approved.  This can take another six months and they are hoping to achieve this by then. SHe said that their substantial legal costs are covered by their IP insurance and Benitec does not have to pay the costs.
She said that the re-examination is not a rejection of their patent application, but part of a long ongoing process that began quite a few years ago. She said she has been getting quite a few enquiries about Benitec and the patent this week, and they are also concerned about the drop in share price.  I hope this information is of some assistance.
***************
As a shareholder of just a few months, I am concerned at the fall in share price this week.  Is this a sign that the company is in trouble due to the patent re-examination of Michael Graham's bio-technology?  Does the company's prospects hinge on this particular patent?  How dependant is Benitec on the patent's survival and is CSIRO funding the legal challenge to the USPTO's rejection of the patent in its current form?  Is the patent application being rejected in total or does it merely need modification? Is it possible for you to answer these questions?


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Anyone here buy any today on close at 13 cents?


----------



## TheAbyss (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I went in ealier at 13.5. Pure guess work on my part though as to what the bottom on this will be.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yep.  I got some more at 13c.  

I'll learn my lesson one day though.  Every time I chase something falling - _thinking I'm getting something as a bargain _ - I always get shafted.     But this time I'm hoping I'm better informed that the usual punter and therefore expect to win out over the long term.

But honestly - my reasoning was as follows:

1) Typical market overreaction to something they didn't even understand
2) News was old hat anyway as it was covered previously and has been going since 2004 apparently!
3) There's still upside potential for their other IP sets - but I don't fully understand how much.
4) Takeover potential still exists


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

There 1/4 report also out, nothing flash.

Has been very volatile.  Good if you know whats coming.

Was it really worth being put on a trading halt? Maybe that has added to drop we have seen.

Trading halts seem some what dramatic.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yes: Trading halt did seem severe.  Scared the crap out of me most of last night as I didn't want to lose all my gains from the last few months.  Well no point getting upset now as I'm back to breakeven.

Capital raising would really annoy me right now... and this is still coming.  If capital raising had of been the announcement today then we could have had a raising exercise at around 17c - but now we'll probably not see SP go back up for weeks/months and the capital raising may well happen close to 10c mark.  Add to this a potential 20% dilution of SP due to Bremner options issue and things look even worse.

That's the downside.

I think anyone that went hard for the BLTO options (remember they went beserk) might be pretty uncomfortable right now as the (was it) 29c trigger is pretty high and due some time around March wasn't it?


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

so BLT options are worthless right now?


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

just speculation... but I might go and have a look at how they've been fairing.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

BLTO  Last trade 3.7c  down-2.3c (38.3% today)


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

At close today there were about 160odd sellers listed.  Now a few hours after there's only 75 sellers listed.  What do you all make of that?  It was hovering around 120-140 or so all day.


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The patent in issue obviously is a very important one to the company, and very important to the company who is challenging the patent in litigation against Benitec. I hope it is all settled in favour of Benitec of course. We have to wait and see what happens over the next six months. They are going to reply to the re-examination issues as soon as they can and they hope the patent is simply approved this time.  This is a possibility the CEO said.  Then of course, the share price will spike again like you wouldn't believe I imagine.


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

My strategy with BLT is to accumulate.

Its disappointing the share price has dropped but is it opportunity for going long on this?

I was not aware about BLT untill the start of the month.

I am a lot happier buying at current levels than at 20 cents plus.

When BLT makes or breaks, it will either be a long way ahead of 13 cents or a long way down....


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I'm still in good profit mode on the stock since my original purchase of Benitec in November 06, so I think I will just pretend the big spike never happened and the current level is, in that light, in a very very good zone ;-)
we cannot get too greedy, although next time a share spikes so much so fast, like 400% in one day i am selling ... this time i am sitting it out  



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> my strategy with BLT is to accumulate.
> 
> Its disappointing the share price has dropped but is it opportunity for going long on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yeah well, its clarified now that Benitec's IP insurance company is paying for the legal work and they have been making deals with the big guns regardless of this patent issue which commenced in 2004 and it was not a secret. So it should all go well, and this downturn in the share price is an overreaction and will be corrected. On checking, it seems the share price is currenty back to where it was approximately 10 months ago, so there we are, going backward but also going forward ...



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> Patent issues/rejections at the US patent office will require deep pockets to overcome or challenge. BLT does not have the funds to fight thru these issues nor the inordinate amount of time that it will take. The lousy action in the share price vs. the "glowing" presentation by BLT on their website were somewhat discordant. The fact that they did not make this stuff known at their recent shareholders meeting AND the issue of zillions of shares at a few cents is now explainable in hindsight. IF u do not understand biotechs then stay away from them.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I agree with your statement - but we must note that the risks of the graham patent family are increasingly moving up.  Accordingly the SP should have moved down - which it did. 

I wholeheartedly believe the market has overreacted BUT it will be hard to get it to react positively.  Although if someone LARGE wants to take a bigger position I guess it could happen pretty quick.

Long term I'm still confident that we're ok but the immediate future will be very shaky and test nerves for long-term holders that have an entry price close to current SP. (like myself   )


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

This is what it is all about:

"Nucleonics challenges Benitec's patent validity
Related Product Information
Genomics / Proteomics

13/09/2004 - Biotechnology Company, Nucleonics, has filed a request with the Commissioner of Patents in Australia for Re-Examination, which questions the validity of Benitec’s patent concerning gene-silencing technology claiming ambiguity and lack adequate support in the specification. 

The patent, entitled "Control of Gene Expression," is at the heart of this latest dispute. Nucleonics' request has cited 24 prior art publications showing the patent claims are invalid because they lack novelty and do not involve an inventive step. 
In March 2004, Benitec filed an infringement suit in the United States against Nucleonics. The lawsuit alleged that three companies, Nucleonics, Inc., Ambion, Inc., and Genscript Corporation, were infringing upon issued US Patent No. 6,573,099, entitled "Genetic Constructs for Delaying or Repressing the Expression of a Target Gene." 

In addition, Benitec has filed an opposition in Australia to the grant of a patent for the seminal invention in RNA interference, the Fire/Mello Patent, while failing to cite this important earlier work in its own applications around the world. 

The Fire/Mello RNAi technology employs an expressed interfering RNA (eiRNA) approach, whereby scientists insert plasmid DNA coding for relevant double-stranded RNA (dsRNA) into targeted cells, letting the cells produce and deliver specific dsRNA sequences. Cellular mechanisms cleave the dsRNA into specifically encoded siRNAs(short interfering RNA), which silence the targeted genes. 

Nucleonics' researchers have shown the ability of long or short dsRNA strands produced in this way to stably silence genes, including Hepatitis B and HIV, in relevant cell lines. Moreover, they have silenced multiple genes, as well as HBV replication, in adult mice without triggering an interferon response. 

The plasmid DNA approach used by Nucleonics for expression of dsRNA has demonstrated human safety in over 500 patients to date, as part of research in the field of DNA-based vaccines. Nucleonics is initially directing this technology to the development of eiRNA therapeutics for Hepatitis B virus and Hepatitis C virus infections. 

Robert Towarnicki, Nucleonics' chief executive officer said: "Nucleonics believes the Benitec intellectual property portfolio is fatally flawed, not only in Australia, but in the United States and elsewhere as well." 

"We intend to vigorously defend our right to continue to develop needed therapeutics for chronic viral diseases such as Hepatitis B and Hepatitis C around the world."


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Exactly - and you can see this is old news.  

Given this has been the case since 2004 you can see why some long-term holders were so surprised by the major spike to 48c of late.  Fundamentally nothing had changed in terms of IP risk at that point....  All we had was a licence deal that kind of implied that Phizer by default as a large player must have done sufficient due diligence before pursuing a licence.  Hence the assumption perhaps by the market that risks were becoming increasingly small.  The recent announcement has hit home that BLT is still fundamentally highly exposed in terms of competitive edge.  

Can the new management team get through this?  

Will the share price withstand this over the next 2-6 months which is the estimated time to finally resolve this IP matter?


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Talking of over-reactions.

I think its fair to say the spike in the share price was more of an over reaction than today. 

Maybe a reality check that it is not all blue sky just yet.

If you're going long term you would expect events like today.

Not all smooth sailing to the top.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Absolutely - 48c   

20c - last week - was it a fair valuation?

13c - today - was the increased risk with the graham patent worth 7c drop?

Again... the problem is how the hell do you come up with a fair valuation at present for the IP portfolio and licensing potential?


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

valuation determined by the big players, and the sheep just follow.


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Has anyone got a list of the significant holders?  I'd like to see one.


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Invia Custodian Pty Ltd                                         9,569,200 5.55% 
National Nominees Limited                                      16,492,278 9.56% 
HSBC Custody Nominees (Australia) Limited                9,221,078 5.34% 
SIGMA-ALDRICH PTY LIMITED                                  19,531,250 11.32%


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

and.. according to NAB Online Trading:

Thorney at 10.2% (Pratt)
Kanilo at 7.5%


----------



## vida (31 January 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

_this item extract is undated - but probably as old as the litigation
***********************************************
'The third great revolution' 

Benitec's director of research and technology, Ken Reed, said [yesterday] the company was confident of its patent position - "It's a great position to have. Mick Graham was the first, by two and a half years, to demonstrate its efficacy in animal cells. 

"It's the third revolution in biotechnology - first there was recombinant DNA technology, then PCR, and now RNA interference," he said. 

"We knew as soon as the world woke up to the fact that it could be used in mammalian cells, there would be the most massive brawl in relation to ownership of the patent. 

"In recent years, once companies realized its value, everyone has been trawling back through their research in the early 1990s for anything that might allow them to claim priority. It's bigger than Ben Hur."


----------



## sydneysider (1 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> The patent in issue obviously is a very important one to the company, and very important to the company who is challenging the patent in litigation against Benitec. I hope it is all settled in favour of Benitec of course. We have to wait and see what happens over the next six months. They are going to reply to the re-examination issues as soon as they can and they hope the patent is simply approved this time.  This is a possibility the CEO said.  Then of course, the share price will spike again like you wouldn't believe I imagine.




This patent issue will not be solved in six months if litigation is involved. The fact that litigation is underway and the first judgement stage has not yet been reached and the inevitable appeal means that there is at least several more years of indecision. Costs of this whole process thru the U.S. court system can run $10-20 million and in many cases bigger companies with deep pockets set out to destroy much smaller companies. Considering the value of these patents BLT need to come up with a very considerable sum of money just to stay in the fight. IMHO BLT might be forced to sell out for a pittance to bring on board a "big brother" to defend its patents. These fights are just too messy. Much easier to go play the U specs.


----------



## vida (1 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I received an email from the CEO of Benitec, who provided an attachment 42 pages long detailing the patent re-examination. It concluded thus:

"Future Amendment Practice
9. In order to ensure full consideration of any amendments, affidavits or declarations, or other documents as evidence of patentability, such documents must be submitted in response to this Office action.  Submissions after the next Office action, which is intended to be a final action, will be governed by the requirements of 37 CFR.116 which will be strictly enforced."

So this patent re-examination process is coming to an end soon. They have 2 months to respond and then it will soon afterwards come to a conclusion, they apparently have only a certain number of re-examinations and there have been several already, which have been dealt with.  Some of the patent's applications have been rejected it apepars from this document I briefly scanned this morning. I don't understand it all so don't want to draw conclusions on it which may be incorrect.

This patent office decision will affect the litigation which relies on it, but the patent office issue does not rely on the litigation. However, it is extremely complex, I will have to enrol in a genetics degree before I can understand it all.




			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> This patent issue will not be solved in six months if litigation is involved. The fact that litigation is underway and the first judgement stage has not yet been reached and the inevitable appeal means that there is at least several more years of indecision. Costs of this whole process thru the U.S. court system can run $10-20 million and in many cases bigger companies with deep pockets set out to destroy much smaller companies. Considering the value of these patents BLT need to come up with a very considerable sum of money just to stay in the fight. IMHO BLT might be forced to sell out for a pittance to bring on board a "big brother" to defend its patents. These fights are just too messy. Much easier to go play the U specs.


----------



## vida (1 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Hey Sydneysider
Why are you bothering to post! You are simply knocking Benitec at every angle without researching or investigating anything. It has already been pointed out that the costs of the patent issues is being covered by Benitec's patent insurance company. They had the insurance cover on these issues before any challenge came up, they are thus protected from financial disaster over it. If you dug a bit deeper into available information you would know the time frames they have available now.  You are simply and continually spouting mis-information. I suspect you are ramping the stock down so that you can scoop up a sizeable parcel at bargain basement price for yourself. If you are not interested in the company you should spend your time elsewhere than on this thread. I just don't understand what you are on about or why. 



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> This patent issue will not be solved in six months if litigation is involved. The fact that litigation is underway and the first judgement stage has not yet been reached and the inevitable appeal means that there is at least several more years of indecision. Costs of this whole process thru the U.S. court system can run $10-20 million and in many cases bigger companies with deep pockets set out to destroy much smaller companies. Considering the value of these patents BLT need to come up with a very considerable sum of money just to stay in the fight. IMHO BLT might be forced to sell out for a pittance to bring on board a "big brother" to defend its patents. These fights are just too messy. Much easier to go play the U specs.


----------



## britishcarfreak (1 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Surprisingly stable today.  I guess most people are sitting back wondering what will happen.


----------



## Ken (1 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Havent got a good feeling about em at the moment.


----------



## vida (1 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

If anyone would like me to email them a copy of the US Patent and Trade Mark Office document I have received from Benitec CEO, let me know and i will forward it on. Its quite a hefty technical document, but very interesting.


----------



## sydneysider (2 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> Hey Sydneysider
> Why are you bothering to post! You are simply knocking Benitec at every angle without researching or investigating anything. It has already been pointed out that the costs of the patent issues is being covered by Benitec's patent insurance company. They had the insurance cover on these issues before any challenge came up, they are thus protected from financial disaster over it. If you dug a bit deeper into available information you would know the time frames they have available now.  You are simply and continually spouting mis-information. I suspect you are ramping the stock down so that you can scoop up a sizeable parcel at bargain basement price for yourself. If you are not interested in the company you should spend your time elsewhere than on this thread. I just don't understand what you are on about or why.




You do not appreciate the fact that many biotechs and technology companies use the US legal system to destroy or disable smaller rivals that threaten innovation. Patent litigation is a very powerful and very expensive tool. In the internet boom I held a six figure margined position in a small (half a billion market cap)technology company that had a number of interactive tv patents that got completely butchered by litigation from Disney. Since that time I have avoided any type of investment or speculation in entities with patent issues. I have followed a number of Aussie biotechs basically on technical action alone, as I am clueless on understanding the viability of their patent portfolios. I have never held shares in Benitec nor do I intend on taking any position. IMHO it is impossible to evalute the risk here, which explains why the recent placement was done at a few pennies. IF deep pockets in the biotech field saw promise in BLT then I can assure you that the placement price would have been much richer. It is unfortunate that a number of folks rushed into BLT and are now caught at very high prices. You say that BLT is protected by its insurance coverage. Do you know how much this coverage is for? I am sure that the ongoing premiums on US$ 20 million worth of litigation coverage would be fairly steep. You might care to make some inquiries with BLT but I doubt if they would tell you as this would be classified as confidential information. I suspect the US company dishing out "punishment" here has much deeper pockets by many multiples. My ramblings on this thread are merely meant as commentaries for consideration by those who are interested in BLT and who have never suffered a six figure loss from a heavy duty patent dispute where the loser was on the "right side" but got clobbered by technical issues from some very fine legal brains in the US patent world. I sincerely hope that you do very well with BLT and that my ramblings do not bear fruit.


----------



## Ken (2 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I think BLT will struggle. Can see it going sub 10's next week...

Hope not... as I hold.

Does anyone see anything to drive the share price in the short term?

Could be biotech stocks such as BLT have come back whilst resources have been a little flat.  If resources get kicking again, money will leave biotechs once again....

Just a thought.


----------



## vida (3 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Hi :  I am sorry you were busted by Disney. That would have been devastating for you, to have lost such a lot of money to a patent issue. I would think though, that the recent placement was done on a few pennies, because at the time of brokering the deal the share price at market was down to around .02 cents. Would the doctor have invested his million dollars for the .02 cent shares if he did not have good evidence that it was a viable investment at the time? He was willing to take the risk. I personally do not have too much at stake. Its a speculative investment and by definition that means it is high risk. I don't know how much insurance cover they have, but obviously they are paying the premiums and they could win. They have won other legal patent battles. Of course, I know little really, just picked up a bit here and there by searching for information. We can only wait and see.         



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> You do not appreciate the fact that many biotechs and technology companies use the US legal system to destroy or disable smaller rivals that threaten innovation. Patent litigation is a very powerful and very expensive tool. In the internet boom I held a six figure margined position in a small (half a billion market cap)technology company that had a number of interactive tv patents that got completely butchered by litigation from Disney. Since that time I have avoided any type of investment or speculation in entities with patent issues. I have followed a number of Aussie biotechs basically on technical action alone, as I am clueless on understanding the viability of their patent portfolios. I have never held shares in Benitec nor do I intend on taking any position. IMHO it is impossible to evalute the risk here, which explains why the recent placement was done at a few pennies. IF deep pockets in the biotech field saw promise in BLT then I can assure you that the placement price would have been much richer. It is unfortunate that a number of folks rushed into BLT and are now caught at very high prices. You say that BLT is protected by its insurance coverage. Do you know how much this coverage is for? I am sure that the ongoing premiums on US$ 20 million worth of litigation coverage would be fairly steep. You might care to make some inquiries with BLT but I doubt if they would tell you as this would be classified as confidential information. I suspect the US company dishing out "punishment" here has much deeper pockets by many multiples. My ramblings on this thread are merely meant as commentaries for consideration by those who are interested in BLT and who have never suffered a six figure loss from a heavy duty patent dispute where the loser was on the "right side" but got clobbered by technical issues from some very fine legal brains in the US patent world. I sincerely hope that you do very well with BLT and that my ramblings do not bear fruit.


----------



## CanOz (3 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I liked BLT too, for the twenty or so minutes that i had it.


----------



## exberliner1 (3 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The oppies strike price is 32......so why were people buying oppies yesterday above 7c......including one big 750k purchase above 7....

I bought and sold in the recent spike....anyone know why someone thinks the oppies are worth such a big investment so far out of the money.

EB


----------



## vida (3 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

My guess is that someone knows something we don't know and its a very good sign for us who hold BLT. Or that person buying oppies above 7c is a total idiot. I bought my BLT shares for .07 cents so I am not sweating it.




			
				exberliner1 said:
			
		

> The oppies strike price is 32......so why were people buying oppies yesterday above 7c......including one big 750k purchase above 7....
> 
> I bought and sold in the recent spike....anyone know why someone thinks the oppies are worth such a big investment so far out of the money.
> 
> EB


----------



## vida (3 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I hope you made a substantial amount of money. It was certainly possible that day it all went unbelievably 'up up up up'.  I didn't sell and I would have made a lot of money if I had, but I am not in the habit of selling but maybe I should change that.  mmmmm... i missed out on funding a good holiday ;-) 




			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> I liked BLT too, for the twenty or so minutes that i had it.


----------



## vida (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Article on web today, but cannot view it all only the intro.  I subscribed to the site for a month's free trial but it did not seem to work and I did not get to read the whole article.
*******************************************
"Benitec protecting its patents 

Kayt Davies
Thursday, 1 February 2007

BENITEC chief executive Sue MacLeman sounded resigned and slightly peeved yesterday talking about the latest turn of the bureaucratic wheel in the processing of Nucleonics Inc's dispute over Benitec's intellectual property. "


----------



## vida (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Kayt Davies
Thursday, 1 February 2007 - THE FULL ARTICLE

BENITEC chief executive Sue MacLeman sounded resigned and slightly peeved yesterday talking about the latest turn of the bureaucratic wheel in the processing of Nucleonics Inc's dispute over Benitec's intellectual property.


Sue MacLeman 

Benitec announced to the ASX yesterday that it had received communication from the US Patent and Trademarks Office (USPTO) with regards to the ongoing patent re-examination of gene silencing patent number 657 3099.

It said: "The notification is a non-final rejection of some of the claims of this patent and is part of the re-examination process."

The patent re-examination was requested in October 2004 and now that the notice has been given, Benitec and CSIRO have two months to respond to the issues.

Benitec's announcement made mention of "vigorously defending the claims of this patent" and MacLeman herself seemed resolute.

She said: "The announcement from USPTO was not unexpected. It's just part of the process. The patents were granted in several jurisdictions and so this process is happening independently in each of them. 

"At the end of 2005 we went through the same process with the Australian patent, we had two months to respond and we did and then the patent was re-issued."

Did it at least serve to freshen up the patent and extend its life?

Sadly, no – for Benitec it just took a lot of time and effort that could have been devoted to something else.

So how important is this patent to Benitec?

MacLeman was emphatic: "Very important. It's our key original patent that underlies our RNAi technology." 

This is the technology behind its HIV-therapeutic being co-developed with the Center for Biomedicine & Genetics in Los Angeles and set to enter a Phase 1 clinical trial in the next few months.

It's also the technology that Pfizer bought into a few weeks ago when Sigma-Aldrich, one of Benitec's licensee companies, granted the giant pharmaceutical company a worldwide, non-exclusive research licence.

The commercial research licence allows Pfizer to use Benitec's RNAi technology in human research; however, if Pfizer decides to develop a human therapeutic from the research it will then have to apply directly to Benitec. When the Pfizer deal was announced MacLeman said it was very good news for the company.

Did Pfizer know at the time about Nucleonics' challenge to the patents?

MacLeman said: "This matter has been on the public record for years. They knew about it and chose to get involved with us anyway."


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Thanks for that.  As I've been saying for a while - the Patent issues really are old news and it's amusing how many people have gotten cold feet so quickly.  I guess that highlights how uneducated all the new blood was in the market for BLT.  Nucleonics put out a release about how confident they were with the recent findings.  Buggers.  This doesn't help with market confidence with BLT.

Depending on your risk profile BLT is looking a lot more like a fair punt again.

I've been trying to decide what price to accumulate more stock at.  I'll keep watching the indicators for an upturn and make a decision then.


----------



## vida (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Benitec Update:

Reexamination

Nucleonics initiated a third party Reexamination at the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office (“USPTO”) on October 4, 2004, providing the USPTO with art it asserted invalidated U.S. Patent No. 6,573,099 (“099 Patent”).  The USPTO rejected the claims based on the provided art.  Benitec successfully overcame the references, and the USPTO withdrew all rejections but instituted new rejections on additional art it had uncovered.  Benitec then filed a response, which it believed overcame the rejections of Record.

Nucleonics then requested a second Reexamination, adding art it asserted invalidated the ‘099 Patent.  The USPTO merged the two Reexaminations and recently sent out an Office Action.  The USPTO withdrew most of the earlier rejections it made, modified other rejections, and added rejections based on the art Nucleonics provided in its second Reexamination request.

Benitec has reviewed this new art and believes it does not raise any issues that would preclude patentability of the invention disclosed in the ‘099 Patent.  Benitec also believes it has strong arguments for overcoming the art of record.  Benitec plans to respond to the rejections found in the merged Reexaminations on or before the Response due date of March 24, 2007.


Litigation 

On September 29, 2005 the Delaware District Court granted Benitec’s motion to dismiss the Benitec v. Nucleonics litigation based on the Supreme Court’s Merk v. Integra decision.  Nucleonics appealed the District Court decision to the Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit.  The appeal will decide whether the District Court has jurisdiction to permit the Benitec v. Nucleonics litigation to continue to be prosecuted in view of the Merk v. Integra decision holding that the safe harbor provision of 35 U.S.C.  §271(e) broadly protects research and development work activities used to support activities submitted to the FDA.  After briefing, on December 6, 2006 the Federal Circuit heard oral argument on the appeal.  

On January 7, 2007, the Supreme Court issued a decision in MedImmune v. Genentech, which addressed the question of whether a license holder could file suit against a licensor without breaching the license first.  The Federal Circuit has requested Nucleonics and Benitec to provide supplemental briefing on what effect, if any, the Supreme Court’s decision in the MedImmune case has on Nucleonics’ Appeal.  Benitec is presently awaiting the Nucleonics’ briefing on the matter.  At present, Benitec believes the recent Supreme Court case does not affect the District Court’s determination that the case should be dismissed and Benitec intends to respond accordingly.


----------



## vida (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I was one of the uneducated when I invested in Benitec last November. I don't have the cold feet yet, but am hot for searching for all the info possible to make an educated decision about whether to sell or not at this stage. They say (not sure who 'they' is though) that the market is always right.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Thanks for that.  As I've been saying for a while - the Patent issues really are old news and it's amusing how many people have gotten cold feet so quickly.  I guess that highlights how uneducated all the new blood was in the market for BLT.  Nucleonics put out a release about how confident they were with the recent findings.  Buggers.  This doesn't help with market confidence with BLT.
> 
> Depending on your risk profile BLT is looking a lot more like a fair punt again.
> 
> I've been trying to decide what price to accumulate more stock at.  I'll keep watching the indicators for an upturn and make a decision then.


----------



## Ken (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

is this a case of wait for the court date decision. get in just before, banking on the decision that it goes in BLT's favour and then straight back up to 20 cents?


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> is this a case of wait for the court date decision. get in just before, banking on the decision that it goes in BLT's favour and then straight back up to 20 cents?




 The SP will take a hammering (as it is now) and may be very tough going up until a decision even if it does happen in March..  The court action on the patent is driving the market price at the moment but what will happen when the medical trials/tests start?  I think this is the more important question at the moment as this will divert attention to something good rather than risk.  Compare this to the Phizer announcement and it should be chaos with all the new eyes watching this stock

From what I can tell these trials keep getting delayed again and again and I don't know if they'll ever happen.  I live in hope... but I don't like to invest with hope!

Maybe we should divert some of our research attention to the upside prospects such as medical trial dates and licensing deals etc.


----------



## pacer (5 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Roll the dice boys...or be in the courtroom with a mobile phone....lol


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Roll the lawyers boys, is more to the point - lawyers have a more angles than dice.



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Roll the dice boys...or be in the courtroom with a mobile phone....lol


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I have reason to believe that the HIV Lymphoma trials announcement is coming out real soon.  I can't guarantee it - I just read it on another forum.  If this is right then the stock looks real cheap at present.  It's taken an absolute hammering again this morning.


----------



## powerkoala (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

 got announcement now
wow
BLT fight back....
this is good news


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Read my post #146 above provided to me by Benitec's CEO the other day and identical to today's announcement. There is still plenty of risk involved, but the higher the risk the higher the reward and the reverse applies too. 



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> got announcement now
> wow
> BLT fight back....
> this is good news


----------



## Techbuy (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Jumped from 10C to 18C on the update that was posted.
What will it do if we get a positive response in March?
Interesting!


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				Techbuy said:
			
		

> Jumped from 10C to 18C on the update that was posted.
> What will it do if we get a positive response in March?
> Interesting!




More to the point (well presently anyway)... what's going to happen when the trial announcement comes out which I am led to believe has been filed for release?


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I was almost going to sell today even though I had prior notice of the news which was announced today.  Its not really great news but its something and it sure had the market hopping over it. So yeah, i can imagine in March if there is really substantial good news, but we don't know..



			
				Techbuy said:
			
		

> Jumped from 10C to 18C on the update that was posted.
> What will it do if we get a positive response in March?
> Interesting!


----------



## Techbuy (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> I was almost going to sell today even though I had prior notice of the news which was announced today.  Its not really great news but its something and it sure had the market hopping over it. So yeah, i can imagine in March if there is really substantial good news, but we don't know..



I guess thats why we hang on when a stop loss says get out..  Will it? I know it wil go up??? Hang on a bit more... We all do it even when the teachings say get out.


----------



## Ken (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

hot potato at the moment


----------



## sydneysider (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> I was almost going to sell today even though I had prior notice of the news which was announced today.  Its not really great news but its something and it sure had the market hopping over it. So yeah, i can imagine in March if there is really substantial good news, but we don't know..




I do not want to keep harping on negatives as this is non-productive. The issues raised in this mornings PR point out the problems that are taking place both in the US and Europe concerning the registration of patents and challenges concerning "prior art" this is a legal minefield that mere mortals have absolutely no way of interpreting and understanding. Better to buy some U stocks, they are poopping like champagne corks. Just follow the crowd in this raging bull market.


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I think i will sell it all then.  Its too stressfull !!! ;-)

: 


			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> More to the point (well presently anyway)... what's going to happen when the trial announcement comes out which I am led to believe has been filed for release?


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Correction to my other post - the announcement that came out today was the one I was warned about. NOT that a HIV trials announcement had been filed.  

I'm glad I held tight when it all turned bad.  I almost sold it all today at 10c but let my head take control rather than my gut.

For those that have a weak stomach today represented a unique opportunity to get out and save face.  I'm considering closing out tomorrow.

For those that have an iron stomach I'd seriously consider holding out for the next few months but be prepared for 10c again as nothing fundamentally has changed here today!


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

At least you should make a good profit. Your stomach must be pretty knotty after so much buying on way down
- you need a stiff drink !!    



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Correction to my other post - the announcement that came out today was the one I was warned about. NOT that a HIV trials announcement had been filed.
> 
> I'm glad I held tight when it all turned bad.  I almost sold it all today at 10c but let my head take control rather than my gut.
> 
> ...


----------



## marc1 (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> At least you should make a good profit. Your stomach must be pretty knotty after so much buying on way down
> - you need a stiff drink !!




Vida a stiff drink and a vist to a cardiologist maybe in order for all blt holders !!!


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yeah gambling has that effect one one  :  

I spent my 2006 tax return on my BLT holding so am not too perturbed whatever happens but intention is to profit



			
				marc1 said:
			
		

> Vida a stiff drink and a vist to a cardiologist maybe in order for all blt holders !!!


----------



## marc1 (6 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> Yeah gambling has that effect one one  :
> 
> I spent my 2006 tax return on my BLT holding so am not too perturbed whatever happens but intention is to profit




I hope the tax return does give you a nice profit.

Good luck tomorrow and the future weeks.

regards marc


----------



## vida (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Thanks Marc

Its gone very quiet here suddenly   No excitement now..



			
				marc1 said:
			
		

> I hope the tax return does give you a nice profit.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow and the future weeks.
> 
> regards marc


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I'm hoping for a consolidation here up 1c from open i.e. hold 15c - then we stand a chance for a slow climb to 17.5c and then some balance prior to next lot of announcements.  I'm not comfortable about the imminent capital raising and plan to sell down 50% of my stock so I'm ready for it.  Good luck everyone.  Let's hope we can do 15c today.


----------



## vida (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

what imminent capital raising?  didn't that already happen recently, is there another one in the pipeline?


----------



## powerkoala (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

quiet day today
only 2 big buyers
resistance will be 15.5c
once out, we might see in the 20s again...


----------



## vida (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Trust you made a nice profit for yourself and all the stress was worthwhile. 





			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for a consolidation here up 1c from open i.e. hold 15c - then we stand a chance for a slow climb to 17.5c and then some balance prior to next lot of announcements.  I'm not comfortable about the imminent capital raising and plan to sell down 50% of my stock so I'm ready for it.  Good luck everyone.  Let's hope we can do 15c today.


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Truth be told... at the peak of my holdings I was up 25k.  After all the fear and panic and deciding to close out I've ended up 4k overall (as I closed out a number of parcels at heavy losses from 20c down to 13c).  Not happy.  Even unhappier that I've just found out that the HIV Lymphoma trials announcement is even closer to happening!  Thus I'm going to have to buy back in and at higher prices than I had before.  Today's action was very encouraging.  And if you believe what I do, and that is the share price always goes up a few days before a major announcement (due to inside trading ????) then today indicates something good is coming.  This supports the idea that the HIV Lymphoma trials annoucnement isn't far away.


----------



## vida (8 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

At leats you do have some profit. Perhaps you could re-invest the profit if you want to 'play' BLT again and you won't have to sweat over it so much.

I know how you feel though, similar happened with me and WEB.  I bought at .03c then it went up to 45 or so and I should have sold but didn't. Then they gradually dived to .10 cents. I was advised by a financial consultant that travel shares were losing favour and to sell. So I sold at .10 cents and they went up and I repurchased at .125 cents haha. I was still in profit but i was annoyed at the guy's advice & now they are steady around 35/36..so buying back was right thing to do. But not all shares are the same of course.

****************************************************  



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Truth be told... at the peak of my holdings I was up 25k.  After all the fear and panic and deciding to close out I've ended up 4k overall (as I closed out a number of parcels at heavy losses from 20c down to 13c).  Not happy.  Even unhappier that I've just found out that the HIV Lymphoma trials announcement is even closer to happening!  Thus I'm going to have to buy back in and at higher prices than I had before.  Today's action was very encouraging.  And if you believe what I do, and that is the share price always goes up a few days before a major announcement (due to inside trading ????) then today indicates something good is coming.  This supports the idea that the HIV Lymphoma trials annoucnement isn't far away.


----------



## britishcarfreak (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I'll be back in today.  That sell side is getting tight and the indicators have turned - it's on!

Get ready for 20c again as the fear of misunderstanding etc. from the patent issues is looking like it's fading.... and then when the trials start well who knows how much interest that will bring.

I just hope I can get back in at a reasonable price before it keeps moving.


----------



## vida (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

good luck, hope you don't overinvest and the driven day traders will ensure the extreme volatility continues : it will be ages before its becomes a secure investment and stabilises I would think..



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I'll be back in today.  That sell side is getting tight and the indicators have turned - it's on!
> 
> Get ready for 20c again as the fear of misunderstanding etc. from the patent issues is looking like it's fading.... and then when the trials start well who knows how much interest that will bring.
> 
> I just hope I can get back in at a reasonable price before it keeps moving.


----------



## Techbuy (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I'll be back in today.  That sell side is getting tight and the indicators have turned - it's on!
> 
> Get ready for 20c again as the fear of misunderstanding etc. from the patent issues is looking like it's fading.... and then when the trials start well who knows how much interest that will bring.
> 
> I just hope I can get back in at a reasonable price before it keeps moving.



Well I stuck with you on this one and we saw the 20c.  Thank you for the feed back on the company and the bits and pieces if the company progress in the its trails and court battles it has kept me in when I was going to bail out and LOSE!! AHHH!
Thank you to all the people who post proper message on the forum and thanks   to Joe for controlling the ramping. Best Forum ever.  Cheers guys.


----------



## powerkoala (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

looks like we were right yesterday...
it's on the north side now...
glad to see it back to 20's...

now 20c will be new resistance..
with support around 18c...


----------



## vida (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yes it does make one feel like its going to be a better weekend   I wish I'd bought heaps at .10 cents but always easy to say with hindsight ... its all a bit crazy




			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> looks like we were right yesterday...
> it's on the north side now...
> glad to see it back to 20's...
> 
> ...


----------



## powerkoala (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

same here ...
i was too late to top up at 11c when news come out
instead at 15.5c 
well, quite happy for that though 
let see now where it will lead us to


----------



## vida (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

the problem was when to buy this week, and now its when to sell. a good profit is never big enough and we wait too long and opportunities pass by. I hope we sell well.



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> same here ...
> i was too late to top up at 11c when news come out
> instead at 15.5c
> well, quite happy for that though
> let see now where it will lead us to


----------



## vida (9 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I am showing 178.6% profit on my BLT shares now, and I still don't feel ready to sell. Am I being too greedy and will fall on my sword over it, or is this a reasonable reaction?


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I had similar thoughts a month ago.... I was 99% certain it was going to continue going up:

Takeover possibilities, HIV Trials, Patent approval/closure, etc.

But I didn't sell when I was up.  I watched it go down, panicked and then sold at a small profit.  Now I'm back in and I've missed a significant movement.

I'd keep holding....  If you get out - get out on a high.  Like now!


----------



## britishcarfreak (14 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The General Meeting vote was counted and DR. Bremner gets his 50Million shares at 2c.  Presumably no takeover attempt is in play as the number of votes counted was small compared to total shares on offer.  Also a significant share holder would have been likely to try and stop the Bremner shares release.

What does this mean to us?>  Well a takeover is unlikely at this point.  The SP has been diluted - some say by 20% in value. Another risk / distraction is out of the way.

What will the SP do?> I'm guessing we'll see some overhead resistance asDr Bremner tries to off load some shares.  I fail to see him driving the SP down as it would devalue his holding.  I think though that we'll have more trouble with upward swings.

Let's see what the market thinks.


----------



## vida (15 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I think that Dr Bremner's share allocation was already factored into the share price and it won't affect its current SP, but if he sells of it might. However, he would be congnisant of the effects on the market of any big sale and would be precluded from that by common sense. The shareholders dont' get to see the purchase of shares agreement he entered into with Benitec, although if we asked, maybe they would be obliged to let us see it. Its probably confidential but the terms I would imagine would protect Benitec share price from a sudden big sell of, it only makes sense. Only my opinion.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> The General Meeting vote was counted and DR. Bremner gets his 50Million shares at 2c.  Presumably no takeover attempt is in play as the number of votes counted was small compared to total shares on offer.  Also a significant share holder would have been likely to try and stop the Bremner shares release.
> 
> What does this mean to us?>  Well a takeover is unlikely at this point.  The SP has been diluted - some say by 20% in value. Another risk / distraction is out of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## britishcarfreak (21 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Very minimal volume over the last few days - price slowly dropping away.  Be prepared for the City of Hope HIV Trials announcement.  This could be a very good time to be accumulating stock.  For those with a high risk profile you may want to give it a look at these levels (14.5c).


----------



## vida (22 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Am, thinking of topping up some of my holdings with some extra money coming my way in next week or so.  I can't decide what to top up yet, it could be BLT but then again there is CCE which had a big nosedive this week, maybe its time to accumulate on that one, its bottoming out perhaps now.




			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Very minimal volume over the last few days - price slowly dropping away.  Be prepared for the City of Hope HIV Trials announcement.  This could be a very good time to be accumulating stock.  For those with a high risk profile you may want to give it a look at these levels (14.5c).


----------



## CanOz (22 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



			
				vida said:
			
		

> Am, thinking of topping up some of my holdings with some extra money coming my way in next week or so.  I can't decide what to top up yet, it could be BLT but then again there is CCE which had a big nosedive this week, maybe its time to accumulate on that one, its bottoming out perhaps now.




Hi Vida, i just came across your post...adding to a losing postion is risky, adding to a winning position can be risky too. I hate to see people lose money, please be careful and wait until the price has bottomed or reversed before you add, be patient.

Cheers,


----------



## vida (23 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

thanks for the advice. I will wait, yes its better to wait , although CCE at .069 would have been a good buy yesterday, but I was busy at work when that happened. 

Anyway I only intend to put a 'little' more of extra funds towards speculative investments, then will concentrate on the proven big companies with good dividends, they always do best and we dont have to stress over them

Thanks for the note



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Hi Vida, i just came across your post...adding to a losing postion is risky, adding to a winning position can be risky too. I hate to see people lose money, please be careful and wait until the price has bottomed or reversed before you add, be patient.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## vida (28 February 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

oh damn. Did anyone get freaked out by the market slide today?  I am afraid I did, and the first thing I did after logging on to the internet was to place by BLT holdings on sale at market. I just lost it when I saw the news and did not take time to think. Then of course, it all got sold at lowest SP today before I had a chance to think and change my mind. When I did, it was too late.  ho hum, but I didn't sell anything else. Its the worst time to make decisions. I made a profit but I had not intended to sell out .. and now its going up again. However I do have a stash of BLTO at .03 cents and maybe I will buy in to BLT again later even if it costs me more, but maybe I will look elsewhere, there are going to be some bargain over the next week or so as volatility hits


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

VIDA - Sorry to hear you exited.  I sat tight - actually tried to buy more at the bottom of that bad day but AGAIN I was on holiday when the serious action happened@!  In QLD this time.  Trading via GPRS on my pda when the NAB platform was going at a snails pace was annoying.

Anyway, I say again, City of Hope announcement re trials cannot be far away.  This will have an intense effect on the stock price.  I'm sitting tight until that happens.

I've been shorting 50,000 here and there catching 1c movements for an occasional $500 profit.  Long term though - given the upside with the IP and the trials about to come on line - this stock in my opinion looks great at 14.5c and is worth holding a fair chunk of it.  I'm holding as much as I can without upsetting the missus - 50% of my portfolio at the moment.  ....best not to tell her about the ups and downs - apparently it makes it hard to live with me    

If you thought the hype price drive was intense when the Phizer deal came out - wait 'till an official HIV/AIDS lymphoma IND announcement goes out.


----------



## vida (3 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Good for you sitting tight. I should have bought more at .115 rather than sold. When its down one accumulates not sells.. i panicked & forgot.. oh well at least I have some more cash in the bank now  And i did make a profit. I will see how it goes next week or so and may buy in again - so you think the IP has a lot of upside?  How is the case with Nucleonics going? Have u seen something. I can't locate any current news on it. 



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> VIDA - Sorry to hear you exited.  I sat tight - actually tried to buy more at the bottom of that bad day but AGAIN I was on holiday when the serious action happened@!  In QLD this time.  Trading via GPRS on my pda when the NAB platform was going at a snails pace was annoying.
> 
> Anyway, I say again, City of Hope announcement re trials cannot be far away.  This will have an intense effect on the stock price.  I'm sitting tight until that happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## vida (3 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Trading on holiday?  Does that defeat the purpose of a vacation?  And 50% of your portfolio is a big endorsement from you. I hope it goes well, and I believe the outcome of the court appeal is due in a few weeks. Hope its good.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> VIDA - Sorry to hear you exited.  I sat tight - actually tried to buy more at the bottom of that bad day but AGAIN I was on holiday when the serious action happened@!  In QLD this time.  Trading via GPRS on my pda when the NAB platform was going at a snails pace was annoying.
> 
> Anyway, I say again, City of Hope announcement re trials cannot be far away.  This will have an intense effect on the stock price.  I'm sitting tight until that happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## britishcarfreak (3 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

mmm... if you have faith in Sue's statements regarding the case then this looks pretty strong - BUT  -anything can happen.  There are no doubt some influencial players trying to push buttons over the decision.

Let's look at a theoretical timeframe here for some ups and downs:

SP @ 14.5c today

*SO From now until March 6th (record date)* - anyone wanting to get in would see sense in buying on market up until say 16c.  I don't see why many people would sell right now as the prospectus should have added some stability as current holders will ride this out with curiosity I would think. Some say record date -3 days is the likely cutoff so that means today.

*Now - until end of March* - price could go either way but I'm thinking we might now see a base form - BUT - given the new shares are purchased at 10c I'd hazard a guess that we'll see the new base form between 10c and 15c (the two figures in the prospectus).  So I'd be surprised if we went below 12.5-13c during March.

*26th March* - closing date for acceptance of new shares
*27th March* - Securities to be quoted on a deferred settlement basis
*2nd April* - Despatch Date for new shares

So in April we could see some profit taking from the 10c share purchases being offloaded.

------

In parallel to all of this we have some other forces:


HIV/AIDS lymphoma trials to commence.

'099 Patent resolution at US Patent and Trade Mark Office re exam. SEEMS TO BE FINAL CHANCE TO SORT THIS OUT

European Patent application appeal.

Nucleonics appeal over Delaware District court ruling from 2005.

------

According to another forum there was a submission for the IND (investigatory new drug) on Feb 8th and the approval time is 30 days - *putting an announcement somewhere around March 8th-10th regarding commencement of trials.*  Check out item 0149 on City of Hope site

Speculative statements such as a return to 30-50c could be in order if and when these trials start.

----

'099 Patent decision was anticipated to be say 2months from date of announcement (actual doc was supplied to BLT on 24th Jan I think - as opposed to ASX release of 30th.)  So that means we could see a decision by the end of this month - March 2007.  Although VIDA's correspondence with the CEO showed that she thought it could be as much as 6 months out - i.e. July 2007.

Final closure on the '099 patent could send the SP intensely either way and there's no way of ignoring that this is going to make it 2c or Blue Sky!

WHY would this go crazy if it closes in their favour? Well apparently (and logic dicates) that the big pharma are all queing up ready to licence IP when this settles.  Phizer just took a gamble on how it was going and got in early.  Look what that did to the SP.  Now ask yourself.. would someone like Phizer take this much of a gamble if they didn't think it was going to work out?  Well maybe - as they can afford for it not to work - but I doubt they'd waste their time if they thought BLT wasn't in with a good solid position.
----

The european patent and the Delaware district court deals are incomparably small compared to the USPTO issue so I wouldn't even speculate about these yet.

----

So where does that leave us?

I plan to sit tight and wait for COH announcement in Mid March.  If this doesn't happen then I'll get cautious and be less likely to want to put in for the additional shares.  If the Patent issue really is to be resolved in the 2 month window stated then that means an announcement has been very smartly lined up with the timing of the close of the share plan (end of this month).  This makes it very hard for us to decide whether to go harder with this stock when the USPTO decision is basically expected in the same week!  I think BLT have timed this intentionally and it means the market may have a window of a few days to get some headsup before closing on the share plan position.


----------



## vida (3 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

When I sold my Benitec holding, it was Ex Entitlement, so does that mean I get the new issue offer, or do I miss it since it was before record date?  I don't quite understand that. If the person who purchased my shares got them without the entitlements, then I must get them, otherwise no one does?

I don't quite understand that, and I am kicking myself this morning for totally forgetting about this opportunity when I suddenly sold out of my shares the other day on learning about the falling market. In fact most of my other shares I just kept, have fallen a bit, while BLT has held up and that's the one I chose to sell.  Gosh !!! I tried to cancel the sell order minutes after I placed it, but it was gone. I have now placed a buy order for .10 cents and may increase that depending on market next wk.

I should not believe what I read in the papers. I normally do not panic so easily and I don't know what came over me. It was irrational fear.  

Can anyone tell me how a market traded option is exercised ? If one wishes to exercise it and purchase the underlying shares is there a form to complete, what happens?  I have never sold or exercised options before.


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The rights issue record date was today - and on cue it went down to 13c - pretty much like I guessed it would.  

Strangely at the end of the day the market depth shifted from an even balance over to more buyers than sellers.  Also all 14c and 14.5c sell orders disappeared.  Interesting.  Normally when we see the sell side drop away this stock gears up and runs 5-10c.  Still the sell side would have to thin out quite a lot before that might happen.  

Let's see if I'm right about the HIV IND announcement coming out at the end of this week. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## vida (7 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Buy/sell orders get purged when their time runs out as well, that could explain some of it. There is no way for us to tell how long some have been in line without being executed, I don't think so anyway. I haven't been game enough to buy in again yet.  I could have at .13 cents but held off. I think my risk tolerance has worn out a bit for the moment, with the general market slide. If that had not happened I would still be in BTL as strong as ever and may yet take the ride, will see how I feel tomorrow. Is everyone here sure?    



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> The rights issue record date was today - and on cue it went down to 13c - pretty much like I guessed it would.
> 
> Strangely at the end of the day the market depth shifted from an even balance over to more buyers than sellers.  Also all 14c and 14.5c sell orders disappeared.  Interesting.  Normally when we see the sell side drop away this stock gears up and runs 5-10c.  Still the sell side would have to thin out quite a lot before that might happen.
> 
> Let's see if I'm right about the HIV IND announcement coming out at the end of this week. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Am I sure about Benitec?  NO.  Is it an acceptable risk - marginal!

Moving back up 11.1% yesterday to 15c was very encouraging.

As stated in previous posts I'll ride out my theoretical timeframe up until the end of the month - waiting for the HIV IND.  My position will change according to the events towards the end of this month.


----------



## vida (10 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I am hoping the SP falls a bit or a lot now. Sorry about that but I have a buy order in a lower levels than the current SP. 

I don't want to risk too much. My first buy was at .07cents and I wish I had not sold out the other day, but I panicked on the china slide as my focus on BTL was too much, too unbalanced relative to the rest of my portfolio which I am more confident about. 

We simply want the SP to go up or down when it suits us, but there are many factors and forces at play. We can only wait and see what happens. Anyway, there are other cheap stocks on the market which have great potential. I am rather glad my focus is off BTL now and I can look at other less risky opportunities.

Its probably not a good thing to buy stocks where confidence in them is so shakey - the neutreonics issue is turning this one into little more than high risk gambling at this point.  However, the higher the risk the higher the return.

As Sue the CEO told me in an email, when biotech pays off it really pays off.

Lets see what happens next week, i hope it goes down for a short time so I can re-invest and then I hope it soars of course, which will please us all.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Am I sure about Benitec?  NO.  Is it an acceptable risk - marginal!
> 
> Moving back up 11.1% yesterday to 15c was very encouraging.
> 
> As stated in previous posts I'll ride out my theoretical timeframe up until the end of the month - waiting for the HIV IND.  My position will change according to the events towards the end of this month.


----------



## vert (10 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

well i hope it doesnt fall, ive been holding from jan @ a higher price and would like to make some profit out of this. waiting for next announcement. still learning charting but this is what ihave come up with, bolingers tightening and sp heading towards the upper band, rsi above 50, macd crossed bullish, sp crosses ma50 and has broken out of a continuation wedge (bullish). next week might be interesting.


----------



## vida (12 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

How reliable are charts?   I was hoping it would fall further today than .15 so waited and watched but it rose to .175 which would be good if I had not sold out the other day. Anyway, i am waiting for a good SP to buy into BTL again, but at each low lately, it still doesn't seem worth the risk. But it just may be.


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I reckon the only low you'll see from here is if something goes wrong otherwise it's just going to keep climbing...

Something wrong would be - --- delay in HIV Trials or total loss of Graham '099 patent.  Both of which should be confirmed/lost by the end of the month.

I reduced my holding today as I started to get nervous - how stupid of me?  Indicators look to me like it's set to go.


----------



## vida (12 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

"...The patent re-examination was requested in October 2004 and now that the notice has been given, Benitec and CSIRO have two months to respond to the issues.  Benitec's announcement made mention of "vigorously defending the claims of this patent" and MacLeman herself seemed resolute."

I believe that, in light of the CEO's comments, that BTL's two months to respond are drawing to a close, but that doesn't mean that the re-examination will end at that time. The response will have to be considered by the USPTO and that re-examination could take some time. So the issue of the graham patent could take a few more months to resolve as I see it.

Correct me, if I'm wrong on this, but I don't think its going to happen by the end of the month, what makes you think it will?  SO I think its still going to be very speculative for a while longer, am I wrong?  

**************************************************



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I reckon the only low you'll see from here is if something goes wrong otherwise it's just going to keep climbing...
> 
> Something wrong would be - --- delay in HIV Trials or total loss of Graham '099 patent.  Both of which should be confirmed/lost by the end of the month.
> 
> I reduced my holding today as I started to get nervous - how stupid of me?  Indicators look to me like it's set to go.


----------



## vida (12 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

If you started getting nervous today, that's pretty normal at this point, there is nothing definite to bank on. Its probably a good thing you protected the money you have made and not stupid at all, but wisely cautious. These 'indicators' you mention might be right and they might be wrong. Its still a gamble no matter how you look at it at the moment. HOpe it goes well.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I reckon the only low you'll see from here is if something goes wrong otherwise it's just going to keep climbing...
> 
> Something wrong would be - --- delay in HIV Trials or total loss of Graham '099 patent.  Both of which should be confirmed/lost by the end of the month.
> 
> I reduced my holding today as I started to get nervous - how stupid of me?  Indicators look to me like it's set to go.


----------



## vida (13 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Reexamination [ Extract from an email sent to me by Benitec's CEO[

"Benitec plans to respond to the rejections found in the merged Reexaminations on or before the Response due date of March 24, 2007."

See above, the CEO told me that the due date of response is 24 March 2007, and then it takes a few months after that to get a reply from USPTO - so the issue of the patent cannot be resolved for some months yet, won't happen this week nor next week.  

Does anyone have any information to say otherwise? Would love to hear it.


----------



## britishcarfreak (14 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I think you are right.  Although March 24th is still officially the end!  There's no more opportunity to reply to the USPTO.  What will BLT announce to the market on that date?  Could there be evidence put forth that is compelling enough - and would BLT tell the market what they did?  Response time from the USPTO is not someting I was thinking about.  I wonder how long... maybe 2 months is right for the USPT to decide to over-turn the patent.

By the way the SP was moving over the last week I was thinking people were in the know and that it was a reflection of good news to come.....  but others have speculated that it is just recovery from the shanghai thing.

I'm not too confident about the trials at the moment.  There has been speculation that the trials are being held up because of the legal uncertainties.  I'm not sure how likely this is.

I think BLT would be mad to carry out the SPP with such uncertainties unresolved.  I would also think that they have to make a good statement or at least show that one of these two key issues is nearly sorted otherwise who's going to want to take up the SPP?


----------



## vida (14 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I doubt that BTL can announce to the market their arguments put to the USPTO. I would think that would be confidential at this stage but I could be wrong. All that they can announce is, to my mind, that they have responded & believe they should have the patent approved, what else could they say? 

Then there could be from 2 to 4 months wait for the USPTO judgment. I do remember the CEO saying something about 6 months and that is what it could amount to in total from the request to re-examine to finality. At least you have made profits and should be happy!! 

And in relation to the trials, well they are only trials and may give the SP a short term spike but it won't hold it up for long, cause the real value will come with the trials' success & commercialisation.  

These are my peripherally informed thoughts on it, not overly expert at all. 

I hold only some BTL options now. If the SP soars at any stage over the coming months, then I will sell them or exercise them on due date for whatever profit, if not then I don't lose all that much. I dont' want to sweat over this endlessly. I just growl at myself for not selling when SP was at 29 to 35 levels for superb profit. I won't think about it or I will be sick 

Did anyone notice NAL almost double yesterday? But its getting cut down to size today !!  





			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I think you are right.  Although March 24th is still officially the end!  There's no more opportunity to reply to the USPTO.  What will BLT announce to the market on that date?  Could there be evidence put forth that is compelling enough - and would BLT tell the market what they did?  Response time from the USPTO is not someting I was thinking about.  I wonder how long... maybe 2 months is right for the USPT to decide to over-turn the patent.
> 
> By the way the SP was moving over the last week I was thinking people were in the know and that it was a reflection of good news to come.....  but others have speculated that it is just recovery from the shanghai thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## vida (14 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I agree that investors may be reticent to take up the SPP with so many issues unresolved. However if the current SP holds up, the SPP seems like an easy money making take up, so it should be popular.  BTL want the SPP to raise funds for the trials and the litigation issues, isnt' that right, I recall reading something about that being the motivation behind it all. I guess the indemnity insurance is not covering everything, so thus they are putting it out before issues resolved, every little bit helps.




			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> I think you are right.  Although March 24th is still officially the end!  There's no more opportunity to reply to the USPTO.  What will BLT announce to the market on that date?  Could there be evidence put forth that is compelling enough - and would BLT tell the market what they did?  Response time from the USPTO is not someting I was thinking about.  I wonder how long... maybe 2 months is right for the USPT to decide to over-turn the patent.
> 
> By the way the SP was moving over the last week I was thinking people were in the know and that it was a reflection of good news to come.....  but others have speculated that it is just recovery from the shanghai thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## britishcarfreak (19 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

BLT have a 2 month extension on response to the USPTO + we still haven't seen trials for HIV announced.  There is a theory that the conditions applied to the trial may be tied to the legal issues.  If this is the case we're going nowhere but down in terms of SP.  VIDA you may see close to 10c again - but whether you'll want it or not I don't know.  This was crunch time for me.  If no positive announcement comes out this week I'm unlikely to take up SPP and likely to offload most of my holding.  SHAME!


----------



## vida (19 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Thanks for the information about the extension etc.  I received documents for the SPP last week but haven't sent the cheque yet, have been thinking about it. Its hard to say at this stage, if its a reasonable risk or not, seems more not but its just not fair that they are making us decide on this without all the information available. Hope you offload at a good profit.



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> BLT have a 2 month extension on response to the USPTO + we still haven't seen trials for HIV announced.  There is a theory that the conditions applied to the trial may be tied to the legal issues.  If this is the case we're going nowhere but down in terms of SP.  VIDA you may see close to 10c again - but whether you'll want it or not I don't know.  This was crunch time for me.  If no positive announcement comes out this week I'm unlikely to take up SPP and likely to offload most of my holding.  SHAME!


----------



## britishcarfreak (20 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Looks like market sentiment is turning sour on this.  Still - with the SPP underway at 10c and the SP holding at 15c this is encouraging.  Still no news on the trials..... I've offloaded a fair chunk to minimise exposure but I will take up the SPP this week.


----------



## vida (20 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Well if SP is holding up at .15c regardless of the uncertainties, then I would say the market is not turning sour on it at all.  I believe that Nucleonics and Benitec may come to some compromise which will benefit both companies,  if neither can win the litigation without enormous costs. This would be a very good thing. It would be better for BLT shareholders that BLT won the patent issue but it is not a necessity and in long run it doesn't matter too much, a compromise resolution may work something out for good of all. I think I may also send my cheque out tomorrow cause it looks like a pretty good deal at the moment. I may have done so today, but in fact totally forgot about it when I went out to lunch. My exposure is minimal too and if that causes me to lose out on making huge bucks, I don't care.. I don't want to get into the habit of taking big risks, cause when that happens things can fall apart.  



			
				britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Looks like market sentiment is turning sour on this.  Still - with the SPP underway at 10c and the SP holding at 15c this is encouraging.  Still no news on the trials..... I've offloaded a fair chunk to minimise exposure but I will take up the SPP this week.


----------



## britishcarfreak (21 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I don't think it will hold at 15c today.  For the first time in about a week the sell depth is heavier than the buy depth.  It is this slow shift in lack of buy interest at 15-16c that I was referring to in my previous post re: market sentiment.


----------



## semtar (21 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Hi,would I be right in assuming that a lot of holders may have received, and posted payment for,their entitlements and now feel happy to sell some cost recovery original shares.might explain some of the drawback today..I'm just trying to stay positive.


----------



## vida (21 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I think you may be right and we have to look more at long term rather than react to the SP movements each day. I have sent my cheque out today and if the SP falls, I intend to take advantage and buy more over next few weeks. I hope it will be very worthwhile investment in a year or two or even three or more, who knows... what's the rush? This is not the casino where you go to make a killing before you leave and of course mostly get killed. Although some people seem to treat the share market like a casino, and it was during the big internet bubble, but things are much more solid these days



			
				semtar said:
			
		

> Hi,would I be right in assuming that a lot of holders may have received, and posted payment for,their entitlements and now feel happy to sell some cost recovery original shares.might explain some of the drawback today..I'm just trying to stay positive.


----------



## britishcarfreak (27 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Check out the volume for yesterday 10.5M shares!  Something's about to go down (I mean up).  The IND announcement must be coming this week.


----------



## adobee (27 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I have purchased this today at .17 - I didnt want to however with the other stocks I have been watching to buy I have been holding back to buy at a reasonable price. (i.e I held back on BLT and been watching since about 6c considered yesterday at 14c) and as with other good prospects am missing out as the announcements come forth and the stocks go up. There is strong activity today and yesterday, and some would suggest some people know about something forth coming ?? I am waiting in anticipation..

If there is a surge like the last one I too may become a British car freak..


----------



## vida (29 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Hey good luck. I am waiting in anticipation for a further SP drop, so I can get in again. I can't afford it now at current figures, have invested in other stocks while waiting for the right moment to buy BLT, it didn't come in my view.  But we will see what happens in next weeks.  In long term I think its going to be great, but in short term for me, its just about getting in at point I can afford these days. Good luck.



adobee said:


> I have purchased this today at .17 - I didnt want to however with the other stocks I have been watching to buy I have been holding back to buy at a reasonable price. (i.e I held back on BLT and been watching since about 6c considered yesterday at 14c) and as with other good prospects am missing out as the announcements come forth and the stocks go up. There is strong activity today and yesterday, and some would suggest some people know about something forth coming ?? I am waiting in anticipation..
> 
> If there is a surge like the last one I too may become a British car freak..


----------



## doyoureallycare (30 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Noticed that BLT has had increase in volume & stock price of late. 

Same as IIG

I have also noticed that IIG are in with Benitec.

Maybe something gonna come through here with BLT & IIG?


IIG- BUSINESS SUMMARY

Integrated Investment Group (IIG, formerly Captech Group Limited) is an investment company with interests in various entities comprising Oculogic Pty Limited, All Australian Adventures and Benitec Limited.

Oculogic Pty Limited
Oculogic trades as the Photolibrary.com and is one of the leading independent producers and distributors of contemporary stock photography and film with worldwide distribution and offices in Sydney, London, Oxford UK, Melbourne, Auckland, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur & Bangkok. IIG has a 53.07% equity interest in Photolibrary.

All Australian Adventures (AAA):
IIG has an 80% interest in this company which operates in the travel industry and owns Sydney Golf Australia and Golf Travel Headquarters. AAA specialises in executive inbound tours including major focuses in golfing and scenic day tours.

Benitec Limited
Benitec is a biotechnology company specialising in gene silencing technology, which relates to co-suppression, a technology for shutting down (silencing) a single specific gene.

source-yahoo finance


----------



## vida (30 March 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I believe you are not correct about IIG and Benitec.  IIG did hold BEnitec but sold it all a few years ago. I may be wrong but that's my information from what I have read up on it.



doyoureallycare said:


> Noticed that BLT has had increase in volume & stock price of late.
> 
> Same as IIG
> 
> ...


----------



## doyoureallycare (2 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Could you post some info on that?


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

*Benitec Phase I Study Update*
2 April 2007, Melbourne, Australia: The Directors of Benitec Limited (ASX: BLT) are delighted to announce that the Phase I study in HIV in collaboration with City of Hope should commence shortly.
The Investigational New Drug (IND) application was submitted in late January to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), which has requested one additional safety test for the virus lot and additional information regarding several reagents used in the virus manufacture. The additional virus safety study is underway and will take approximately 4 weeks to complete. Pending final submission of these results to FDA and approval to proceed, we expect recruitment to commence soon.
This IND study being undertaken in collaboration with City of Hope is entitled “A pilot study of safety and feasibility of stem cell therapy for AIDS lymphoma using stem cells treated with lentivirus vector-encoding multiple Anti-HIV RNA’s”. The vector rHIV7-shI-TAR-CCR5RZ was manufactured by City of Hope’s Center for Biomedicine and Genetics. More details on the study will be provided when the trial commences.
“We are pleased that we are close to being ready to commence the Phase I study in this group of patients. This is the first human trial using Benitec technology and we are very fortunate to be working with such world class investigators and the team at the City of Hope” said Sue MacLeman, CEO, Benitec Limited.


----------



## vida (3 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

This is weird.  I sent my payment for my entitlement to the new share issue with attached options, but have received nothing and no new holdings appear in my commsec account. Does this mean my application was rejected?  I don't understand why it would be when the offer was undersubscribed.  I have no idea what happened, no notifications at all


----------



## britishcarfreak (4 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

You're not the only commsec person that didn't see the shares yesterday.  I'm with NAB.  A friend of mine with commsec didn't see his entitlement.


----------



## vida (4 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Hi BTC

My entitlement appeared today, what a relief! I also emailed benitec and they said that some entitlements were registered yesterday and others overnight. And we all made approx 100% profit (on paper at least) I believe on the cost of the entitlement when you include the current value of the free options. I am not selling and will start buying up more when I can afford it. It think the future is extremely good for shareholders in BLT. Of course, 'the future' can mean anything from one year to ten years.  I can wait !! lol

********************************************************



britishcarfreak said:


> You're not the only commsec person that didn't see the shares yesterday.  I'm with NAB.  A friend of mine with commsec didn't see his entitlement.


----------



## britishcarfreak (4 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I was finally right that the trials ANN was coming and that was really good news.  This is very exciting.  I think we will see some really stable upwards movement after the next few days of profit taking from the rights options.  Also we finally know the top 20 shareholders....

Who the hell is the whale trust?

Interesting to note that Bremner must have sold down about 15M shares and then bought another 10M and get 10M options (deducted myself from his holding in the top 20 list).  Thus after the General Meeting and the allocation to him he must have slowly offloaded 15M shares or so - as his current holding is still only 48M and he somehow ended up with 15c options.  I'm not surprised that the SP was kept down so much as 15M offloaded is so much!

Does anyone have any interesting details on the top 20?


Dr Christopher Bremner
Captain Starlight Nominees Pty Limited
Sigma-Aldrich Pty Limited
Promega Corporation
National Nominees Limited
Citicorp Nominees Pty limited
Artemis Trustees Limited <The Whale A/C>
Invia Custodian Pty Limited <White A/C>
HSBC Custody Nominees (Australia) Limited
Invia Custodian Pty Limited <Black A/C>
ANZ Nominees Limited <Cash Income A/C>
HSBC Custody Nominees (Australia) Limited – A/C 2
Cotsenvy Pty Ltd <Nasser Family A/C>
Kanilo Pty Limited
Done Nominees Pty Limited <Done Super Plan A/C>
Mr Giuseppe Luca & Mrs Concetta Luca
Mr John Alexander Hunt & Mrs Irene Lucy May Hunt (J & I Hunt S/F A/C>
Ken Done & Associates Pty Ltd <Ken Done & Assoc S/F A/C>
Ms Anne Tang
Mr David Burton Gibson


----------



## adobee (5 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I have decided to buy more shares to make my initial purchase more affordable..


----------



## BIG BWACULL (5 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



adobee said:


> I have decided to buy more shares to make my initial purchase more affordable..




do you mean to make it look better on paper??????
did you buy on the spike?
what dya mean?


----------



## vida (7 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

DO YOU CARE - this extract is from information I found on the Fairfax site: they divested all shareholdings except in some photo file company and a large part if not all of this holding they have also divested : they apparently propose to start re-investmenting in various diverse industries including biotech, but in which I have no idea... 

"4.6.  Biotechnology and Pharmaceuticals

IIG's previous biotechnology investment held through Shares 
in Benitec Limited (a Company listed on ASX) was disposed 
of in December 2004. Subject to Shareholder approval, IIG ..."





doyoureallycare said:


> Could you post some info on that?


----------



## adobee (13 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

There is a reasonable volume and increase in price to around 17c, is there something happening that isnt announced yet.


----------



## britishcarfreak (13 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

This stock has had a history of running a few days prior to an ANN up or down.  Just check the last run - two days prior to ann.

I read a theory that there may be an update on the legal stuff but it's just a guess.

Check out bltoa (options) too.


----------



## adobee (13 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

There is an announcement of a new CFO just out.. however I dont think this is market sensitive and would suggest something else forth coming..

New CFO appointed 13 April, Melbourne, Australia: Benitec Limited (ASX:BLT) announced today that it has appointed Mr John Rawling as the new Chief Financial Officer (CFO) of Benitec Limited and its five related entities in the USA, UK and Australia. Mr Rawling first joined Benitec earlier this year as the co-company secretary and accountant and has over 20 years experience as a chartered accountant working with both International and ASX listed companies. He is also currently CFO of Polynovo Biomaterials Pty Limited and prior to his current roles he held the same position at EQiTX Ltd, Kentor Gold Ltd and Terrain Australia Ltd. He has also been CFO of the listed company Online Trading Systems Ltd and Finance Manager for the Australian Grand Prix Corporation.” “This is a natural progression for John, whose strong financial services background and invaluable international experience will continue to enhance the strength of our management team” said Sue MacLeman, CEO of Benitec Ltd. Paul McMahon will be leaving the company in early May 2007. We would like to thank Paul for his contribution to Benitec over the past 8 months and we wish him success in his future endeavours.


----------



## adobee (13 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

sla is in a trading halt


----------



## adobee (24 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Whats happening here?  Up 24% with more volume than usual and about 30% from two days ago ???


----------



## britishcarfreak (24 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I understand that BLT's response to the USPTO is due today/tomorrow and that it is likely we may hear what the actual legal situation is with the graham patent soon.  However, it could just be as simple as "we responded to the case with..  xyz" and this may prove nothing.  As usual though someone knows something prior to an ANN and the stock moves accordingly.  I'm sitting tight and resisting temptation to sell.


----------



## vida (24 April 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Obviously will be good news tomorrow, and someone already knows it or is speculating on it being good news, its probably all a guessing game at the moment. I only have my new issue shares and lots of options and am hanging on to them, but have niggling voice in my head saying 'sell now'.  Hard isnt' it!



britishcarfreak said:


> I understand that BLT's response to the USPTO is due today/tomorrow and that it is likely we may hear what the actual legal situation is with the graham patent soon.  However, it could just be as simple as "we responded to the case with..  xyz" and this may prove nothing.  As usual though someone knows something prior to an ANN and the stock moves accordingly.  I'm sitting tight and resisting temptation to sell.


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

On 2nd April BLT announced that it would take approx 4 weeks to complete additional virus safety study. Pending submission of these results, and subsequent approval, they expected to be recruiting 'soon'.

I'm starting to get uncomfortable with this.

Let's say they took 5 weeks to complete study and submit then that's like a week ago. I guess realistically it could take 2 weeks to get approval???? So maybe in about a week's time we should see FDA approval for the IND. I figure we'll see movement in the price (insider trading) well before we hear about it i.e a day or two prior to actual ASX Ann.

We've seen some unusually large price movements (to 18c and to 23c etc.) all of which would seem to be tied to some of our larger shareholders increasing their piece. This initially gave me a lot of confidence and I too accumulated more.

Now I'm wondering where the sell down is going to stop - we're tracking dangerously close to 13c. 

I figure a few things could be happening independently of the legal and trial stuff.

1) some nervous 'saving of profits' for those that took up the rights offer.
2) some closing out on capital losses before tax time.

To be honest, I've offloaded a lot and purchased back again - just to capture some loss on paper for this financial year (to minimise my overall capital gain for 06-07). If people are doing what I'm doing then we're just going sideways!

Do you guys concur that we should see a trials ann. in about a week?


----------



## Ken (15 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

i think you need to realise that the shareprice at this point means nothing, with the buying that has gone on, I would say the big players are set, and its the small impatient traders that are offloading.

with biotech companies how often have you seen a share price struggling battling along, and then all of a sudden BANG!!! it goes up... you saw it with BLT when it went to 48 cents, we have seen in with PGL, BTA, just to name a few.

i think with biotechs you look to buy the product, not the share price if that makes sense.

if you can't handle the volatility then biotechs are not for you.

its a long road with biotechs, not many people want there cash tied up for up to 10 years in the one stock.


----------



## $20shoes (15 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



Ken said:


> i think you need to realise that the shareprice at this point means nothing, with the buying that has gone on, I would say the big players are set, and its the small impatient traders that are offloading.
> 
> with biotech companies how often have you seen a share price struggling battling along, and then all of a sudden BANG!!! it goes up... you saw it with BLT when it went to 48 cents, we have seen in with PGL, BTA, just to name a few.
> 
> ...




Good points Ken - I was stopped out a couple of weeks ago, and was thinking of getting in again soon. I am concerned that the whole patent dispute thing is weighing down the share price though, and may even put a dampener of BLT's approval to proceed to trials.


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

good points. you don't need to warn me about volatility etc. I know my risks.  I'm just trying to get some discussion going here.

the patent thing has been speculated by some to be restricting trials from proceeding.

we should see some movement in a week or so.

I keep kicking myself for not offloading on the high points.  I've been through a few now!


----------



## Ken (15 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

britishcarfreak, if your judgement is correct, and in 3-5 years time the volatility now may seem worth it. when BLT has a $ sign next to its share price you will be kicking your heels.

If you sold at 25 cents and it was now 40 cents you'd be kicking yourself.

Hard to predicat a stock such as BLT. Its illregular, and probly  in the sectors of first stocks to be dumped when the market fall due to speculation factor as people go more defensive.


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yes I think you're right about the speculative bit and people dumping it quick in uncertain market times.

BLT looks like it's just sliding on small volume trades with less 'convinced' holders jumping ship.  I guess one could analyse this and conclude that it's not an indicator that something bad is coming next week.  If I saw some big volume and a downward movement in a weeks time I'd suggest we'd be heading for further issues with patent and IND trial.

I think it's time to keep the faith - top up if you're brave - and wait another week or so.

I'm going to sit tight until something shows up in the trading volume.

Good luck guys.


----------



## britishcarfreak (21 May 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Looks like this stock is gearing up for a run.  Daily MACD about to cross.  A brief test of 13.5c last week.  News of legal deal / HIV trials imminent.


----------



## vida (5 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited - share entitlements*

Hey all

Did anyone read the newspaper article in last day or so about restrospective rules and regulations coming into place shortly to cost investors money. What I read is that what is proposed is that investors who take up share entitlement offers for shares at below current market values, then sell them at market rates for profit, are up for being taxed twice on the profit.

The first will be income tax when the shares are aquired, then when they are sold the profit will be subject to capital gains tax. And this is going to be introduced retrospectively at some immanent future point in time.

Does anyone know anything more about this? It will sure make a difference to my deciding to take up any new issue offers and if any bonus shares are going to be subject to that year's income tax then what is the bonus?

They plan to double tax us on these little gains.  I am quite dismayed. 

Vida


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I thought this only applied to renouncable issues as opposed to non-renounceable.  Meaning it only applies to issues that you can sell immediately on market rather than the ones you have to subscribe to/for ????


----------



## vida (7 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



britishcarfreak said:


> I thought this only applied to renouncable issues as opposed to non-renounceable.  Meaning it only applies to issues that you can sell immediately on market rather than the ones you have to subscribe to/for ????




Maybe I should find the original article I read and review it again, but I can't find it   Oh well, wait and see what happens.  Where is Benitecg going lately? It doesn't look promising but doesn't look hopeless either  

Its fallen enough for me to consider buying in again now


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Vida,

Didn't you have SM's email address? Or receive an email from her once?

Do you think you could drop her a line and ask about the trials?

There's been no disclosure of any kind regarding the commencement of the trials.  Previous announcements inferred that everything was good and recruitment was to be scheduled - post toxicity screening or something...

What the hell is going on here?  There's been nothing.  We really should have had something.  Is there something going on behind the scenes that prevents them from disclosing progress?  Is the patent issue preventing trials?  Is there a problem with toxicity levels?  Is there a problem with the delivery mechanism for the trials?

We're all sitting waiting for this to be cleared up and clearly something's going on that BLT are not telling their investors about.

 Meanwhile the SP drops more and more because NOBODY has any idea publicly about the state of affairs.


----------



## vida (12 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yeah I did email with Sue a few times. I will contact her again and get back to you with her response, if there is any.


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Thanks Vida,

Looks like a good time to buy in.  Anyone with a big holding took their position a few months ago - est. an average of 15-17c for most of the big boys.  Seems that this is just small time trading of people that don't understand the stock - or are trying to close tax losses before june 30th.  Are you going to get back in at these attractive 11.5-12c figures?


----------



## adobee (13 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Have you already emailed ??? Thus gettihng the announcement today.

"Commencement of HIV Study in Humans in Los Angeles, ie the first human clinical trial.  Stock is up on this about 17% "

I would be interested in the time frame of these trials and how long until there is results from them?


----------



## britishcarfreak (13 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

12 Months til results.  The question I have now is what sort of intermediate updates can we expect on progress.  The SP could die in 12 months along with the patients if the trials are unsuccessful. Sorry to be negative....

This is good news though.


----------



## britishcarfreak (13 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

*Ferret's MARKET REACTORS - what's hot and what's not
12:16, Wednesday, June 13, 2007*

BENITEC (BLT) up 2.5c to 14c: Heavy buying follows news Benitec 
has commenced its first HIV human clinical trial in collaboration with 
City of Hope, a biomedical centre near Los Angeles.


----------



## vida (15 June 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

That was weird.  I emailed Sue and the announcement came out the following day. She emailed me back with the announcement attached  

I haven't bought back in yet, I am hesitating now with this but I may regret it one day.  I have some funds to invest but want to make wise decision rather than gamble at the moment. I am still thinking about it. Not getting too excited yet at the news but the market obviously did for a bit.

I am holding lots of options so still participating but not over confidently.

Good luck to everyone !!


----------



## vida (6 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I bought in again this week !!! Had some extra funds and the sp was down to .11c and at the mark where I would be buying in at less than I sold for a few months ago. So have my original holding back now and some plus a holding of both options - covered on all angles.  Its not a huge investment, just a fraction of my total portfolio which is overall doing very well but BLT could outdo them all if it all goes as we hope it will over next year or so.


----------



## britishcarfreak (10 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

As I've stated before we need a roadmap of events.  Without a roadmap and something to look forward to / measure progress by we'll all get bored and sell out.

I'm holding a lot!  Not as much as I had at the start of the year but I'm definitely overweight in this stock.  Feeling a bit silly actually as we're down a lot at the moment from the recent 22c high.

There's a lot going on in the RNAI space and I'm not sure BLT will get the glory.  We've got a good management crew it seems.  We've also got trials in progress and a chance at the real head turning stuff i.e. AIDS results... but if the patent doesn't stand then I don't see how the price will stay above 10c.  BLT's response to the USPTO looked pretty good to me but there are so many external forces (with lots of cash) that could find a way to kill this off.

Dare I say it but I think this might not work out how we expect it to.  I'm certainly less confident than I was a few months ago.  Sorry to be negative but my confidence took a knock when we saw really shabby market response (a blip to 15c) then continual fall when the AIDS Trials ann came out.  Surely this should have deserved a better response.

I got my first packet at 6.5c back in Nov/Dec last year.  Since then we've had a deal done for IP usage + we've had AIDS trials start + we've lost patents and have challenges on the main one.... is 11c (today's SP) a fair value based on the last 6 months of events?


----------



## Ken (10 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

What was your sell price? This stock did go up by 800%??

There have been opportunities to exit. Whether on hype or not, you had an opportunity to take profits.

To be 800% up and not cash in at all seems a bit silly. Seems very much greed got the better of you.

6 cents to 48 cents doesnt happen very often. Dont want to rub it in but just surprised. The market always has profit takers, and there no losers who make 800%. Sorry....

In the short time frame you could have used your profits to invest in blue chip companies.. and had a reliable steady investment. 

Either way hats off to picking it up at 6.5 cents you're still up around 80%

Which is great..

How good is hindsight!

p.s

I purchased YML at 17 cents and sold at 24 cents.  Ouch!


----------



## vida (12 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

This is still a gamble and always was, no change really especially if anyone is merely looking for short term profits, they have come and gone.  I would not put too many bets down on it right now for windfall gains in short term, but have invested in the stock and with patience I trust I will be rewarded in the long term.  I bought my first holding in BLT in Nov 06 at .07cents and held it through to its really big highs then saw it plunge and sold it at .115 in a panic earlier this year.  So now I have my original parcel back and I am still in profit and am not risking too much but have a lot to gain if it all goes well in future.

I don't care what the market is doing to the stock at the moment, what counts is what is happening to the business. The day traders and such will do what they will and we have no control over it, and neither does the company.  The best we can do is just keep what we can afford to and sit on it patiently until things are clarified and this may take some time and it may happen sooner than we think. We just have to wait and see and take a risk but only as much as we can afford to. I am being very prudent with this one.


----------



## adobee (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

TRADING HALT! 
WILL HAVE TO BE GOOD NEWS AS I SOLD OUT ON THURSDAY FOLLOWING FRUSTRATIONS AFTER BUYING IN TOO HIGH!


----------



## britishcarfreak (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

In all probability this is an update saying that the USPTO has progressed but is still under assessment (as can be seen on USPTO site) OR this is about a deal being done with the use of BLT's IP by someone else.  I can't think of anything else this market sensitive at this point.


----------



## SGB (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



britishcarfreak said:


> In all probability this is an update saying that the USPTO has progressed but is still under assessment (as can be seen on USPTO site) OR this is about a deal being done with the use of BLT's IP by someone else.  I can't think of anything else this market sensitive at this point.




I can't produce any paper facts but i did notice that right on the death on Fri BLT was trading @ 10c and someone took a pacel and pushed it to it's close @ .115. I know this because I had an order in for 10c as this was good support levels for me. I missed out so we'll see what happens when trading resumes.


----------



## britishcarfreak (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yes I saw that too but the volume has been very low lately and I didn't read too much into it.  What did surprise me was the 30odd% jump in the BLTOA's mid last week.  But again the volume was too low for me to read much into it.


----------



## SGB (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



britishcarfreak said:


> Yes I saw that too but the volume has been very low lately and I didn't read too much into it.  What did surprise me was the 30odd% jump in the BLTOA's mid last week.  But again the volume was too low for me to read much into it.




Yer,
Volumns have been all over the place and since it has been very small of late was suggesting to me that peolpe were selling through frustration, as Adobee explained, thats why i wanted to jump in @ 10c. to me it represented good value while the numbers were down.


----------



## britishcarfreak (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Benitec wins crucial court judgement in US Federal Court of Appeals

Second US court supports Benitec gene-silencing intellectual property  

23 July 2007, Melbourne, Australia: Benitec Limited (ASX:BLT) has been advised that the US Federal Circuit has issued its decision in the Benitec v. Nucleonics appeal, affirming the initial US District Court decision to dismiss the Nucleonics’ challenge for lack of subject matter jurisdiction.


----------



## vida (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Yea this is simply excellent!! I am so glad I trusted BLT enough to buy back in recently.  I thought it was going to take much more time to settle the litigation but it really has been going for many years already, it had to end and it did FANTASTIC!!!  Also I believe the USPTO and the litigation were involved in disputing similar issues, so now this court win will lead the way for the USPTO to relinquish its challenges to the patent claims.  Yipee and congratulations to all the shareholders and kudos to the patience shown.


----------



## britishcarfreak (23 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Indeed.  I too hope that the USPTO challenge will follow suit.  This may not be the case but it appears that things are progressing well enough.  The Graham patent will need to stand to be really valuable to us.  

I don't fully understand it but it seems that Nucleonics may now need to licence IP from benitec and hence we may see some revenue flows at some point regarding this court decision.

I hope we can see a new base form at 15c (rather than 11/10c) but realistically feel that this stock will falter back to 12/13c over the next few months and then spike again when the aids trial gets some news out.  Unfortunately I think today represented a good chance to jump ship and come back later... but timing these events is very hard - hence my choice to stay on board since Nov 06 despite spikes.  I've adjusted my position a number of times though.  The last few weeks represented a great time to get in or accumulate.

Tomorrow will be interesting... I hope we see a strong close for the day.


----------



## rogue_investor (24 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Sold this one a couple of years ago at 1.30 and watched it dwindle with all the court proceedings.  This ann is a major milestone so we could see it go ahead again now this suit is out of the way.

They have had cash issues and were one of the biotechs likely to go under not so long ago.

Still speculative (as are many bios) but there's not a lot of bottom side given the recent floor of .11

Still holding waiting on some decent results from testing.

IMO the market it looking for something other than resources and biotech has been a target.


----------



## vida (27 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

wow, the market is crashing today according to the newspapers. The Dow Jones dived and we are going to be smacked into submission too.  Is anyone selling BTL to escape the plunge?  I think I will just close my eyes and ignore it all and things will recover in due course. Isn't it better not to get caught up in it all or is that being foolish?  I don't know what to expect today ouch !


----------



## britishcarfreak (27 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I might buy more - this is a blip that will let you buy BLT cheaply.  As long as there's enough good new coming to help drive price back up.  There will be.


----------



## vida (27 July 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Exactly right Carfreak!  As Warren Buffet says, never sell, if the market plunges just buy more - I would if I had the funds to spare, but I don't want to risk any more - As well WB did not buy specs, only companies that that had a strong product, business & balance sheet in profit. We are flying in the face of his logical rationale but in my case, only with a small portion of p/folio


----------



## SGB (2 August 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Important support levels being tested last couple of days @13ish cents for this med speck. Recently won court battle so I would be expecting more positive anouncements ahead so hopefully has found bottom. Good signs ahead imo and one to watch if haven't bought already.

SGB


----------



## SGB (9 August 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Nice investment update being delivered today to give us an overall summary of the companys goal and objectives. Good to see some fresh faces with new ideas for better outcomes. Even the presentation was something we have not seen which shows they are willing to make a change for the difference already.

"We are committed to restoring shareholder value and communicating our progress in achieving that goal to our shareholders and the wider investment community."

Very important for investor relations, hope they live up to it.

"Our first HIV human clinical trial in collaboration with City of Hope, a biomedical research and treatment centerlocated just outside Los Angeles, has begun"

Good signs ahead.

"As I said earlier, this re-building is a work in progress and you will receive regular progress reports":dance:

Cheers
SGB


----------



## powerkoala (5 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

ann out today.
us courts denies nucleonics petition.
this is a very good news for blt.
sp up 13% now.
nice start of the day.
good luck all holders


----------



## vida (5 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Great news Koala ! However Nucleonics can still appeal and they just might.

I guess that possibility kept the SP from moving ever higher today


----------



## powerkoala (10 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

what the heck....
really strong buyers queueing
10 2.5 M
10.5 1.2 M
11 1 M

sellers so thin.... but sp never goes up?
jeez.. i think even the news of road trip or winning court still means nothing for the market.
when is 1+1 = 2 again ????


----------



## SGB (10 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I’ve been studying the charts on this one for quite a while now to try and find something worthwhile to keep me interested in this stock. Fundamentals look encouraging and although announcements can be enlightening one still must stay vigilant to everything one reads.
Although stagnate price movement in the daily price chart has been apparent within the last couple of months, bouncing between 10c and 13c, there is a Invert Head and Shoulders pattern occurring in the Monthly chart.
What does this mean?
Possibilities are:
* Alertness to increases in volume between 18c to 22c.
* Heavy resistance between the neckline of 18c to 22c.
* Being a Monthly chart could take months to form new trend. New support @ 22c 
* Invert Head and Shoulders broken down @ 3c

Good look with this one. 

SGB


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



SGB said:


> I’ve been studying the charts on this one for quite a while now to try and find something worthwhile to keep me interested in this stock. Fundamentals look encouraging and although announcements can be enlightening one still must stay vigilant to everything one reads.
> Although stagnate price movement in the daily price chart has been apparent within the last couple of months, bouncing between 10c and 13c, there is a Invert Head and Shoulders pattern occurring in the Monthly chart.
> What does this mean?
> Possibilities are:
> ...




Thanks SGB for the chart and your review.
Maybe we have to be more patient with this.
Hopefully the roadshow / presentation will help for new investor to jump in.
Regards.


----------



## SGB (11 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



powerkoala said:


> Thanks SGB for the chart and your review.
> Maybe we have to be more patient with this.
> Hopefully the roadshow / presentation will help for new investor to jump in.
> Regards.




Your welcome P_K,

As we all know with med speck stocks they can all of a sudden take off with some positive news. If this is the case with the roadshow, the breakout alert will be to pass 22c, and then its equally important to hold it.

Watching with u P_K.

SGB


----------



## SGB (12 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

A couple of big buyers comming in late today.

15:44:21 0.1150 *158,800 *18,262.00 XT 
15:38:51 0.1150 *341,200 *39,238.00 XT 
15:38:51 0.1150 *341,200 *39,238.00 XT


----------



## powerkoala (15 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



SGB said:


> A couple of big buyers comming in late today.
> 
> 15:44:21 0.1150 *158,800 *18,262.00 XT
> 15:38:51 0.1150 *341,200 *39,238.00 XT
> 15:38:51 0.1150 *341,200 *39,238.00 XT




another strong buyers today. 
trying to break 13c resistances.
looks like the road show saga continues.
now flying to US.
hopefully they will find some value in BLT now.
we will watch this closely vida and sgb 
cheers


----------



## rogue_investor (15 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



powerkoala said:


> another strong buyers today.
> trying to break 13c resistances.
> looks like the road show saga continues.
> now flying to US.
> ...




Koala, these are cross trades.  I don't think that is a positive indication.  Completely neutral.  No interest in this market for biotech.. put these in the drawer as I have done for the next few years.


----------



## powerkoala (19 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

does anyone knows when the USPTO reexamination will be out?
we knew that it was summited on august. any idea ?


----------



## britishcarfreak (19 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Expectation was OCT 24th based on previous discussions SM had with USPTO.  There have been numerous submissions to USPTO as recently as OCT 10th.  Now either we assume these are final clarifications on minor issues OR that this is going to keep going for a while...  The USPTO changed their response time framework/rules recently and thus we have no assurance of the OCT 24th response.   Could be next week though.


----------



## powerkoala (19 October 2007)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



britishcarfreak said:


> Expectation was OCT 24th based on previous discussions SM had with USPTO.  There have been numerous submissions to USPTO as recently as OCT 10th.  Now either we assume these are final clarifications on minor issues OR that this is going to keep going for a while...  The USPTO changed their response time framework/rules recently and thus we have no assurance of the OCT 24th response.   Could be next week though.




thanks for the response.
i was looking through google, can't find any news regarding this.
yeah hopefully this is it. the final decision and blt wins 
waiting too long for this decision.
cheers


----------



## powerkoala (2 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

this shares have been idle for months.
due to uspto decision which never arrives.
hovering around 10c area.
but today's trading is suspicious.
first hour trading, already jump 45% to 14.5c. 
and now steady at 12c.

any idea regarding this?


----------



## adobee (2 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

I noticed this too.. I am considering taking a punt..
I currently have BLT in an office comp I am running but currently no actual money in it ...


----------



## powerkoala (2 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

almost out at 14c.
but considering if this is really true, news is around the corner. 
then i will be kicking myself. 
hopefully i am right or am i?


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Much news is imminent.

USPTO decision re upholding/denying Graham '099 patent - a foundation patent that is worth many millions - possibly into the billions if it works out in commercial deals.

Update on trials of AIDS related lymphoma stuff...  rumours are that this is not going to plan.

Commerical deals on licencing of IP ????

High risk as always.


----------



## powerkoala (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Monday, January 7, 2008
Breaking News: Pfizer Licenses DNA-directed RNAi Program from Tacere for the Treatment of HCV

Representing the first major DNA-directed RNAi licensing deal to date by Big Pharma, Tacere announced today licensing of its late preclinical-stage AAV-RNAi HCV program, TT-033, to Pfizer. Detailed terms were not disclosed, but Tacere will be eligible for up to $145 in development milestones, plus royalties on sales of drugs. Pfizer will assume all development work and cost. 
TT-033 consists of an adeno-associated viral vector (AAV) expressing small hairpin RNAs (shRNAs) that are expressed from the viral vector. The shRNAs are processed by the RNAi machinery to yield small interfering RNAs that target the HCV RNA. This vector is devoid of any viral protein-encoding gene and has proven extremely efficient in transducing liver cells in mice and in many cases effecting almost complete gene knockdown. Tacere acquired the rights to TT-033 from Benitec when Benitec, due to funding problem, downsized and left the US in 2006. Benitec retains a stake in both Tacere and TT-033.
With today’s announcement, Pfizer is continuing is strategy of small, but deliberate RNAi technology deals. Tacere is a Bay Area company and close to Pfizer’s new Bioinnovation Center in South San Francisco. Last year, Pfizer made clear that it wants to become a major player in RNAi Therapeutics as part of its biotechnology initiative. It will now be interesting to watch whether Pfizer will take a broad technology license from Alnylam to protect all of its ongoing RNAi projects (Alnylam announced today that it is confident to close at least 2 major Roche-type technology licensing deals in the not-to-distant future).
The deal is a validation of AAV technology for gene therapy. AAV has shown great promise in addressing the RNAi delivery challenge for a number of organs, including the liver, brain, and eye. Benitec, Tacere, and Targeted Genetics currently have significant interests in AAV-mediated RNAi.

====================

wow.. will this be the turning point to go north?
good luck all holders


----------



## powerkoala (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

now now...
they called for trading halt til thursday.
maybe due to this breaking news.
this could mean a very good news that we have been waiting for.
good luck all


----------



## adobee (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Good luck I dont hold apart from in a share tipping comp but last time they announced a licence to Pfizer this stock ran hard.. I note that they dont seem to mention amounts of money in the annoucements in the past which make it hard to judge how good the annoucemnt is however is looking very positive..


----------



## powerkoala (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

trading halt lifted.
news confirm by BLT.
now we will see where this deals will affect the SP.
last time, it went to the roof.
today, i think this will wake the market.
good luck all holders


----------



## SGB (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



powerkoala said:


> trading halt lifted.
> news confirm by BLT.
> now we will see where this deals will affect the SP.
> last time, it went to the roof.
> ...




Yes P_K, nice ride today. I'm glad my patience held on.

This stock being so volitile, I sold half my pacel today to return my capital and some. the other half is free riding to see if it will go on from here.

Its important now to hold neckline of 18-22c IMO.


----------



## powerkoala (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

i am with you SGB.
sold twice my holding and reenter again.
good grief finally this news really drives SP up.
looking good with huge volume today.
have to wait what media will report today's action and see what happen tomorrow.
looking to top up again pretty soon 
cheers


----------



## SGB (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



powerkoala said:


> looking good with huge volume today.
> have to wait what media will report today's action and see what happen tomorrow.
> 
> cheers




Yep your right P_K, volumn is quite extraordinary after viewing the history. This is the biggest day to present as far as I can pull up.


----------



## vida (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Wow. I was out all day and didn't have a clue until tonight that I sold my BLTO at .065 when I had bought them at .03 months ago and had been sitting on a massive paper loss for a while with them having fallen to .011!!

Wow what an uexpected but very welcome upsurge.

I came home tonight, logged on and saw the confirmation of sale email. I could not believe it especially when the SP for BLTO at that moment was .02 I am so happy I can pay my big big dental bill, pay off my summer holiday spending debts and have some left over for further investment.

Then I checked the day's action for BLT and saw more good news!!! Although I did not have a sell order for those shares at the day's top SP or any sell order for them at all, I am pleased to see how they have fared, but will they fall tomorrow?  Oh well I am in these for the long term so come what may.

But boy am i glad to be a seller today at top SP of BLTO which expire in April and I could have lost my whole investment ... but instead I made tidy profit

Am somehow sorry for the person(s) who bought my BLTO at .065 but that is the way of the world in the share market.  Hopefully they will come back to bring a profit to those who made me happy today but time is running out for BLTO .. and I got out in time with a smile on my face -- nice surprise


----------



## vida (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

In fact my BLTO's purchased at .03 cents a while ago this year had fallen recently to as low as .001. I was irked but not over concerned as it was justone of those things we experience when we buy options on spec like that.  To have them sell today at .065 is just too cute for words. 

I am very pleased and apologise to anyone who is offended by my joy, who may have bought them earlier today and looking at quite a loss at the end of the day.

Its unbelievable how some stocks take a few years to have their SP rise by 150% and for the specs it takes only 24 hours - but then what goes up fast goes down fast too and that is extra pleasure to know I have sold out in time for a change. Usually I hold and hold specs until its too late to profit well.


----------



## SGB (8 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



vida said:


> In fact my BLTO's purchased at .03 cents a while ago this year had fallen recently to as low as .001. I was irked but not over concerned as it was justone of those things we experience when we buy options on spec like that.  To have them sell today at .065 is just too cute for words.
> 
> I am very pleased and apologise to anyone who is offended by my joy, who may have bought them earlier today and looking at quite a loss at the end of the day.
> 
> Its unbelievable how some stocks take a few years to have their SP rise by 150% and for the specs it takes only 24 hours - but then what goes up fast goes down fast too and that is extra pleasure to know I have sold out in time for a change. Usually I hold and hold specs until its too late to profit well.




Hi vida

Congratulations,...... go and enjoy it. Its been along time comming for all holders.

SGB


----------



## vida (10 January 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Thanks SGB.  I hope you are doing well too. 

Its about time that BLT got going in a positive direction.




SGB said:


> Hi vida
> 
> Congratulations,...... go and enjoy it. Its been along time comming for all holders.
> 
> SGB


----------



## BULLFROG (6 March 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

A price increase again today with a rise in the volume traded but after watching and holding for over 12 months still waiting for an upward price movement to be sustained.


----------



## vida (7 March 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The SP increase was nothing, just a blip which has disappeared. I've been holding over a year now too which is good as now if I sell I owe less CGT.   

I have a feeling one of these days the stock will strike gold for us but it may be a long slow time before then.  Sigma-Aldrich has a holding of many millions and they would sell if they didn't feel it justified.  




BULLFROG said:


> A price increase again today with a rise in the volume traded but after watching and holding for over 12 months still waiting for an upward price movement to be sustained.


----------



## Mr Peaman (13 March 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Guess the share price last week had something to do with the License deal announcement today. Should see a rise in the next few weeks IMO Good Luck to all who hold


----------



## vida (13 March 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Its a good sign that BLT SP didn't fall on the good announcement as some stocks are doing regardless of whether news is good or bad. Nothing much makes sense there anymore. WEB had fab profit increase & SP is falling  !?

Yes I think BLT will come into its own soon and will give the other biotechs a kick up as well. If one in the sector starts to score the ripple effect is felt...

Best wishes to all




Mr Peaman said:


> Guess the share price last week had something to do with the License deal announcement today. Should see a rise in the next few weeks IMO Good Luck to all who hold


----------



## BULLFROG (17 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Now in a trading holt pending an announcement by the company to the ASX for release to the market. Expected on Monday 21 st of April to allow for time to prepare the announcement, relating to the US patent re examination. The document they are reviewing has been recieved from the US PATENTS and TRADEMARKS office and is a non final office action on application 90/007, 247.
For those who wish to check the release is on the ASX website under company announcements for the 16 th of April 2008.

Lets hope it is a positive announcment that comes out on Monday the 21 st April for all of those that hold shares.

currently holding BLT
do your own research


----------



## zzkazu (18 April 2008)

*BLT*

The currently trading halt could be good news..  the odds seem that the reexamination must be more postive than negative noting the timeframe of the suspension..

thougths.


----------



## PhoenixXx (21 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

If that is a positive announcment, why they need to get a legal advise.
Anyway, I think it will re-open today....good luck!


----------



## zzkazu (22 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Because these guys deal in intellectual property,  which has a strong legal protection regime.

Up about 10% today is the test..


----------



## sydneysider (22 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

very interesting PR to-day. Nucleonics has pursued BLT since 2004 over its patents in various Court actions in the USA. Nucleonics lost at the District Court and again on appeal to the Federal Court of Appeals. They still have the option of appealing to the Supreme Court but this Court will only entertain cases of great legal significance. So BLT may be out of the legal thicket it has been ensnared in four the last four years. At 12 cents they are cheap as chips ( market cap is A$35,000,000). good luck to all longs


----------



## PhoenixXx (22 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

At 12 cents they are cheap as chips....
but as usual, she can't hold the gain again.....................


----------



## sydneysider (23 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

The market is fixated on the struggle between Nucleonics and BLT and the fate of the 009 patent. There is some very dramatic stuff going on at City of Hope Hospital in California. BLT has attracted some very hi profile medical folk to their Science Advisory Board which includes Dr John Rossi who is a world renowned medical man. He is on the BLT Board because of the very evolutionary nature of the BLT technology. Dr Rossi is running a HIV/AIDS lymphoma trial for BLT which started mid to late 2007 and he recently made some public announcements where he was very positive about this very early work with the BLT technology. 

He is saying that the technology works, that the gene silencing approach using stem cells is "a powerful mechanism"  and "HIV is a highly susceptible target" (see his comments of March 31st) NOW this is very early days for BLT and no-one seems to be paying attention to the news but i can assure u that a lot of big pharmas are watching this stuff, especially if someone of the caiber of Dr rossi makes the statement. 

The stock price action has been extremely sloppy and actually fell after the announcement, but this may simply be due to the lackluster market for small biotechs. good luck to all longs


----------



## vida (25 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Sydneysider: So you are saying that BLT is still a good business prospect  regardless of what happens to this particular patent issue although that would be a clincher if it finally was resolved to BLT's satisfaction. I guess it all amounts to the probabilities of forseeable profit in the balance sheet : that's what the market is looking at I would think, rather than the science.


----------



## sydneysider (29 April 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



vida said:


> Sydneysider: So you are saying that BLT is still a good business prospect  regardless of what happens to this particular patent issue although that would be a clincher if it finally was resolved to BLT's satisfaction. I guess it all amounts to the probabilities of forseeable profit in the balance sheet : that's what the market is looking at I would think, rather than the science.





I suspect that they have a very good shot at getting value out of their business model. The new announcement this morning which gives them a new batch of patents to work with is indicative where this may be heading. The technical picture looks quite healthy, over the last four months it is +75 million shares.


----------



## sydneysider (5 May 2008)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*

Tacere's recent agreement with Pfizer sent BLT up to 30 cents and then the stock collapsed again, weighed down by the patent review at the USPTO of Graham 099. The Pfizer agreement relates to TT-033 a Hepatitus C Virus Compound that BLT acquired when it bought Avocel in 2004 and I think that this is in no way related to the patent dispute with Nucleonics. I am looking into this. I do not think that Pfizer would sign onto $145 million in milestone payments to a compound that had no IP value.

IF my comments are correct then BLT should also be entitled to a revenue stream during milestone payments and additional roylaties if and when a succesful drug is developed. More about this later.


----------



## Purple XS2 (26 June 2012)

*Re: BLT - Benitec Limited*



sydneysider said:


> Tacere's recent agreement with Pfizer sent BLT up to 30 cents and then the stock collapsed again, weighed down by the patent review at the USPTO of Graham 099...




Now, I don't know the history of Benitec's patent disputes, but I gather from their recent ASX announcement that they've finally won the battle. (at least, in the UK theatre of operations).

Market underwhelmed.

But given the gloomy climate, may we hope for a surge of interest if/when the Euro clouds lift?


Discl: holding BLT & BLTO


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 October 2013)

Judging by the volume and candlesticks, I'd say there's a bit more interest around this stock over the last month.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 October 2013)

Sold too early.  No stopping this.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Sold too early.  No stopping this.




Understatement.  Could have nearly doubled my $.


----------



## Purple XS2 (21 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Understatement.  Could have nearly doubled my $.




You may have missed that chance, GB, but it may be this pony has a bit more of a trot in its legs yet.





Volume building, oppies (BLTOB, strike 10c, expires end 2013 - only 2 months) moving. Going nuts.

Biotech frenzy, South Sea bubble, smart money seeing the main chance, or leaky boat? 

Dunno.

I hold, dazed.


----------



## piggybank (15 January 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> You may have missed that chance, GB, but it may be this pony has a bit more of a trot in its legs yet.
> 
> View attachment 54837
> 
> ...




Hi Purple XS2,

Like you, I have the habit of occasionally putting up a chart (of a stock) that is on a good run, only for it to reverse within the next day or two. In this case the stock went down and bottomed out on the 2nd Dec @ 44.5 cents. Todays action saw it hit 80c before falling to close at 73.5c. Did you buy more when the price dropped or did you sell them?

Regards
PB


----------



## Purple XS2 (18 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Hi Purple XS2,
> .... Did you buy more when the price dropped or did you sell them?
> ...
> Regards
> PB




Sold most when pain threshold reached at mid 0.50's.

Was buying back in at mid 60's. This time I might manage to retain a bit of profit.

P.


----------



## pixel (18 January 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> Sold most when pain threshold reached at mid 0.50's.
> 
> Was buying back in at mid 60's. This time I might manage to retain a bit of profit.
> 
> P.




Similar patterns. Similar outcomes?


----------



## piggybank (23 January 2014)

pixel said:


> Similar patterns. Similar outcomes?




Hi Pixel,

It doesn't look like it's going to fall over again this time...


----------



## piggybank (21 February 2014)

I'm surprised there hasn't been any commentry on this one given that it as gone up nearly 100% in just under a month. Maybe traders are now only looking at short trades?

Part of the report released to the market on Tuesday is as following:- Researchers at the University of Westminster in the United Kingdom (UK) have indicated “robust confidence” in Benitec’s ddRNAi-*‐based drug TT-*‐034 for hepatitis C based on their research data. In a Press Release dated 17 February, 2014 in the UK, they have detailed their pivotal role in developing a “groundbreaking method”....

If you are interested and would like to read the whole announcement then you can do so by clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=BLT&E=ASX&N=782882

The company also received a speeding ticket yesterday:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=BLT&E=ASX&N=783751


​


----------



## piggybank (24 February 2014)

Just keeps going up & up presently. The company released an announcement to the market today, here is part of it:- Benitec Biopharma Raises up to $31.5 million

Benitec Biopharma Limited (ASX:BLT), today announced it has entered into agreements for a Private Placement (the Placement) to raise up to approximately AUD$31.5 million from international institutional investors who include US based RA Capital Management, Perceptive Advisors, Special Situations Funds and Sabby Management as well as existing institutional and professional investors in Australia. The new international institutional investors comprise leading US.....

If you wish to read the rest of the announcement, then you can do so by clicking on the following link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=BLT&E=ASX&N=784060

​


----------



## piggybank (25 February 2014)

It's stocks like this that make one lose their hair prematurely, especially when one doesn't put their own money into it. I hope others here were bolder and did invest in it when I first posted on it around the 84/85c mark.

​


----------



## inapinchpenny (20 March 2015)

Blt has another ticker - BTEBY


----------



## inapinchpenny (9 April 2015)

Patients in the clinic.


----------



## inapinchpenny (9 April 2015)

piggybank said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been any commentry on this one given that it as gone up nearly 100% in just under a month. Maybe traders are now only looking at short trades?
> 
> Part of the report released to the market on Tuesday is as following:- Researchers at the University of Westminster in the United Kingdom (UK) have indicated “robust confidence” in Benitec’s ddRNAi-*‐based drug TT-*‐034 for hepatitis C based on their research data. In a Press Release dated 17 February, 2014 in the UK, they have detailed their pivotal role in developing a “groundbreaking method”....
> 
> ...



Shrna detected in patient


----------



## inapinchpenny (9 April 2015)

*BTEBY - Benitec - US stock symbol*

ddRNAi medicine in patients with no safety problems. Now trading in the US.


----------



## inapinchpenny (10 April 2015)

*Re: BTEBY - Benitec - US stock symbol*



inapinchpenny said:


> ddRNAi medicine in patients with no safety problems. Now trading in the US.





More interest = more investors = more interest = more investors . . .


----------



## greggles (15 January 2018)

Benitec Biopharma out of the gates quickly this morning after announcing that the U.S. Food & Drug Administration (FDA) has granted Orphan Drug Designation to BB-301 for the treatment of oculopharyngeal muscular dystrophy (OPMD).

Up 4c to 27.5c since the open.

BLT bottomed out at around 9c in June 2016 but appears to be slowly staging a comeback.


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 April 2018)

Benitec having a cap-raise, on a 1 (new share) for 2 (existing) basis. 17c.
I don't pretend to understand the biology - ddRNAi: if it works it would be a ground breaker.
BLT has been in the early stages of product research and development for a looong time.
I have held in the past - but not during the heady days of 2014, when my worthless BLTO oppies suddenly became worth something, to my amazement.
So for me it's a case of caution: can a souffle rise twice?

Watching with interest.
One for the brave, says this chicken.

regards,
P


----------



## greggles (9 July 2018)

Big news for Benitec Biopharma today and equally big share price move north.

This morning the company announced that it has licensed to Axovant Sciences the exclusive global rights for BB-301 (now named AXO-AAV-OPMD) intended for the treatment of oculopharyngeal muscular dystrophy (OPMD), and has also entered into a fully funded research collaboration for the development of five additional gene therapy products in neurological disorders.

Under the terms of the agreement, Benitec will receive an upfront cash payment of US $10 million and additional cash payments totaling US$17.5 million upon completion of four specific near-term manufacturing, regulatory and clinical milestones. Axovant has been granted worldwide rights to AXO-AAV-OPMD and will assume all future development costs. The total potential value of all of the development, regulatory and commercial milestones achievable by Benitec, of which there are eight milestones including the four near-term milestones, is US$187.5 million.

Benitec will retain 30% of the net profits on the worldwide sales of AXO-AAV-OPMD.

BLT currently up 72.41% to 25c this morning with an intraday high of 29.5c. Volume of 4.3 million shares.


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

Now that's what I call a gap up


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

Top Rising stock today closing at $0.305 cents … up 110%  … 16+ million shares … Big day if you were a holder


----------



## barney (10 July 2018)

As is often the case … A big rise is followed by a big fall ….. On the watchlist for now


----------



## System (20 April 2020)

On April 16th, 2020, Benitec Biopharma Limited (BLT) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between BLT and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in BLT by Benitec Biopharma Inc.


----------



## Purple XS2 (20 April 2020)

So it's bye-bye Benitec. Long to be remembered by yours truly as the one that got away, especially BLTO oppies.
I thought about it, and decided, nah: no way will these oppies _*conceivably*_ be in the money before expiration date (a couple months ahead).
They went from utterly loveless $0.001, to $2.00. Early 2014, IIRC.
Live and learn.


----------

